# What's your foobar2000 setup?



## Griffinhart

Ahead of time: sorry if a thread like this already exists.
   
  To avoid cluttering the Cowon J3 thread (where this discussion popped up), I'm just making a new thread about foobar2000 and, specific, layouts and settings.
  
  Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> My f2k setup is really visually uncomplicated, and has three searches set up (album list, media library search, in-line playlist search), plus a console tab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I know caracara08 asked me for help getting f2k to look like how I've got mine, so here's some basic stuff:
   
  First, download all of the components in the component list that you don't already have.
  Second, grab that theme file.
   
  Install all of the components in f2k, then import the theme file.
   
  foo_audioscrobbler: Preferences -> Tools -> Audioscrobbler. If you want to scrobble your music to last.fm through f2k, set up your stuff here. Not necessary if you don't use last.fm.
   
  foo_dsp_dolbyhp: Preferences -> Playback -> DSP Manager (select Dolby Headphone from the list of available DSPs). This wraps The dolby headphone .dll into a DSP. You'll need to get the Dolby headphone .dll to get this to work. You can tweak it by hitting the "Configure selected" button once you've added the DSP to your Active DSP chain.
I specifically chain "Convert stereo to 4 channel" -> "Dolby Headphone" for better (to my ears) sonics.
  After doing a bit of reading in the foobar Dolby Headphone DSP thread, I've switched to that setup. Check the first post of that thread for more detailed instructions.
   
  foo_input_alac: For playing .m4a (Apple Lossless) files. (I should get rid of this, I don't have .m4as anymore...)
   
  foo_input_tta: For playing .tta (True Audio) files.
   
  foo_jesus: Preferences -> Advanced -> Autosave & Autobackup. For autosaving the current playlists and stuff on a schedule, in case f2k crashes.
   
  foo_osd: Preferences -> Display -> On-Screen Display. In case you want to display, for example, the song title/album/artist on your screen when f2k starts playing a new song. Can also show a volume bar.
   
  foo_out_wasapi: Preferences -> Playback -> Output. For using the Windows audio API for playback, if you want to hear f2k and only f2k. (Select it in the drop-down box.)
   
  foo_quicksearch: Preferences -> Media Library -> Quick Search. Also, left-mouse clicking on the magnifying glass next to the quick search text box. This component is necessary for to use my layout. Lets you do a quick media library or playlist search and return the results as a playlist. Even better: you can do an in-line search of the currently selected playlist.
   
  foo_twitter_post: Preferences -> Tools -> Twitter Post. For automated tweeting of what you're currently playing. Not necessary if you don't use Twitter.
   
  foo_vorbisstream: Preferences -> Playback -> DSP Manager (select Vorbis Streamer from the list of available DSPs). This lets you stream your music through an Icecast2 or Shoutcast server. You can edit the settings by hitting the "Configure selected" button once you've added the DSP to your Active DSP chain.
   
  If there's anything specific about my setup that you're curious about, just ask~
   
  EDIT:
  At the request of BotByte, here's my C:\Users\Griffinhart\AppData\Roaming\foobar2000 folder. If you've got a non-portable installation, just grab this archive, unzip it, and stick the foobar2000 folder into C:\Users\<Your username on your machine>\AppData\Roaming\ . (This location only applies to Win Vista and Win 7; dunno where foobar2000 creates its AppData folder in WinXP.)
   
  If you've a portable installation, you should know how to deal with the files in this archive.
   
  Link: http://www.mediafire.com/?okorwo99h3e9b03
   
*Warning*: if you have a pre-existing f2k install and don't want to lose it, then for the love of $DEITY, *don't* replace your AppData\Roaming\foobar2000 folder with this one. This is my _exact_ f2k setup. Instead, just pull stuff from the "user-components" folder and the "configuration" folder.
   
  Also, you may wish to delete the "playlists" folder/the items in that folder, unless you have, somehow, by sheer coincidence, the same folders as I do for your media library...
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## caracara08

thank you! ill give it a go later today.


----------



## Griffinhart

[size=medium]
  Quote: 





auhafezi said:


> also @griffinhart - i might try foobar again, its just the amount of plugins and settings i have to change in order customize it puts me off it. i'll follow the instructions in the new thread you posted.







   
  Quote: 





dobrescu george said:


> griffinhart, how possible is it to change the look of the foobar?... i mean i am pretty new to it, and i tried to do the thing that you have done, but i do not have this
> foo_jesus: Preferences -> Advanced -> Autosave & Autobackup. For autosaving the current playlists and stuff on a schedule, in case f2k crashes.
> 
> it is just not there... i mean preferences -> advanced->autosave&backup.... there is no such thing in advanced.... why?....






 Changing the look is easy - View -> Layout -> Enable layout editing mode. You can resize the UI elements in your layout by dragging on borders, or right-click to add/remove/change a UI element.
   
  If you want to apply my layout theme, go to File -> Preferences -> Display -> Default User Interface, click "Import Theme" and select the theme file you downloaded from above.
   
  foo_jesus: First, did you install foo_jesus with foobar2000, via File -> Preferences -> Components? Then, did you restart foobar (it should ask you to do so if you "install" and then "apply")? After doing so, go to File -> Preferences -> Advanced, and there should be an "Autosave & Autobackup" in the right-hand side box.
   
  -- Griffinhart​[/size]


----------



## Dukedudez

Here's my setup.  I call it the F2K Barney:


----------



## caracara08

just changed the theme to your theme! thanks i installed the components i use on your list.  do i have to activate them in any way?


----------



## Griffinhart

Other than what I've detailed (e.g., how to use foo_twitter_post), there's nothing you really need to activate. foo_input_alac and foo_input_tta just _work_ - foobar can now play .m4a and .tta if you install those components.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## manaox2

I know, not the highest bitrate and compressed. No worries, the CD is around.


----------



## Griffinhart

At the request of BotByte, here's my C:\Users\Griffinhart\AppData\Roaming\foobar2000 folder. If you've got a non-portable installation, just grab this archive, unzip it, and stick the foobar2000 folder into C:\Users\<Your username on your machine>\AppData\Roaming\ . (This location only applies to Win Vista and Win 7; dunno where foobar2000 creates its AppData folder in WinXP.)
   
  If you've a portable installation, you should know how to deal with the files in this archive.
   
  Link: http://www.mediafire.com/?okorwo99h3e9b03
   
*Warning*: if you have a pre-existing f2k install and don't want to lose it, then for the love of $DEITY, *don't* replace your AppData\Roaming\foobar2000 folder with this one. This is my _exact_ f2k setup. Instead, just pull stuff from the "user-components" folder and the "configuration" folder.
   
  Also, you may wish to delete the "playlists" folder/the items in that folder, unless you have, somehow, by sheer coincidence, the same folders as I do for your media library...
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Dukedudez

Quote: 





manaox2 said:


> I know, not the highest bitrate and compressed. No worries, the CD is around.


 

 First of all, the Naked and Famous are awesome.  Second, where did you get that visualizer in the top left?


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





dukedudez said:


> First of all, the Naked and Famous are awesome.  Second, where did you get that visualizer in the top left?


 

  
  The visualizer is Milkdrop from Winamp, through the shpeck Winamp visualization plugin bridge. Check this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/557054/foobar2000-milkdrop-avs-together-at-last


----------



## Roller

A new version of foobar2000 was released today. Version 1.1.7 has improved bitrate scanning, updated ReplayGain library and now has the ability to embed (and remove) artwork from audio files (currently supports mp3, mp4, FLAC, wma, WavPack, Musepack, Vorbis and APE).


----------



## manaox2

Quote: 





roller said:


> A new version of foobar2000 was released today. Version 1.1.7 has improved bitrate scanning, updated ReplayGain library and now has the ability to embed (and remove) artwork from audio files (currently supports mp3, mp4, FLAC, wma, WavPack, Musepack, Vorbis and APE).


 


  Awesome.♦


----------



## thegreat682

http://br3tt.deviantart.com/art/Xchange-360-130750625
   
  Pretty cool configuration.  Highly customizable for what you see on screen and how you see it.  Up to 9 panels.  Other than the components in the zip file I have:
  foo_jesus (auto backup)
  foo_audioscrobbler
  foo_out_asio
  foo_httpcontrol (for android phone control)
  foo_hdcd (HDCD playback from FLAC/CD)
  foo_musicbrainz (music brainz tagger)
  foo_playcount (playback statistics)


----------



## manaox2

thats cool


----------



## sh4w

here you go :d


----------



## CyriusG

First post here but here you go.
  I'm using DarkOne 3.0.1 with a few small tweaks.


----------



## policographo

I gotta find out.
  How do you set up a rating system on foobar? Like a proper star system a la Windows Media Player? If it's possible it would make F2K surely perfect. I've tried again and again and it just doesn't seem t work. If you can provide components and simplish instructions that would be really helpful.
   
  I'll post my set up later, i'm still getting it set up cuz i migrated to another computer.


----------



## manaox2

Quote: 





policographo said:


> I gotta find out.
> How do you set up a rating system on foobar? Like a proper star system a la Windows Media Player? If it's possible it would make F2K surely perfect. I've tried again and again and it just doesn't seem t work. If you can provide components and simplish instructions that would be really helpful.
> 
> I'll post my set up later, i'm still getting it set up cuz i migrated to another computer.


 

  
   
  http://winamp2foobar.blogspot.com/2008/09/rating.html


----------



## Griffinhart

My roommate just adds an extra metadata field to his songs and rates them on a 1-100 scale.
   
  (I find that to be mathematically unbalanced, since, according to him, he'd never listen to/own any songs that he would rate < 50, which totally skews his statistics...)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## epyon

Here is a theme I downloaded.  Pretty clean and functional I think.


----------



## thegreat682

Quote: 





policographo said:


> I gotta find out.
> How do you set up a rating system on foobar? Like a proper star system a la Windows Media Player? If it's possible it would make F2K surely perfect. I've tried again and again and it just doesn't seem t work. If you can provide components and simplish instructions that would be really helpful.
> 
> I'll post my set up later, i'm still getting it set up cuz i migrated to another computer.


 
   
  You might want to check out foo_playcount.  Keeps track of when each file was added to the library, how many times it has been played, when it was last played, and a 5 star rating system.  http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_playcount


----------



## sh4w

just updated my setup!


----------



## Griffinhart

I've always thought about doing lyrics, but then I'd have to go and look for lyrics for my songs, and that sounds like work. D:
   
  Though, seeing all these layouts with a waveform seek bar... going to add that to my setup. 

 -- Griffinhart


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> I've always thought about doing lyrics, but then I'd have to go and look for lyrics for my songs, and that sounds like work. D:
> 
> Though, seeing all these layouts with a waveform seek bar... going to add that to my setup.
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 

  
  Not sure how accelerated waveform plugins have been evolving lately, but when I last checked them, months ago, they weren't optimized enough and used more system resources than they actually required. But it certainly is a nifty thing


----------



## Griffinhart

f2k's holding stable at under 180MB of RAM for me, so I'd say that's no big deal.
   
  Firefox, on the other hand, is leaking up to 2GB again...
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> f2k's holding stable at under 180MB of RAM for me, so I'd say that's no big deal.
> 
> Firefox, on the other hand, is leaking up to 2GB again...
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 

  
  First of all, that a ton of RAM being used for foobar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine uses less than half of that but, truth be told, I focus very little on UI features (that seem to consume more resources than they should) and a lot on components and VSTs, which are more CPU than RAM intensive.
   
  Second, Firefox 4 leaks more RAM due to addon developers not having optimized their FF4 versions, and I mean haven't optimized at all. I was forced to disable several addons in order to close a severe memory leak that ended up using all available memory.
  A very good reference guide on current state of addons is this: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/performance/


----------



## Griffinhart

Yeah, I'm told I run a pretty heavy f2k setup, but I actually don't run all that much visualization stuff (though, I _do_ have the shpeck component installed, if not currently in use...)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Roller

Oh, I wasn't even talking about shpeck, which isn't RAM intensive, but CPU and GPU intensive. You'll see what I mean when you start using the waveform bar (assuming the plugins are in a similar state).


----------



## BobSaysHi

Another DarkOne user here.

   
  If you couldn't tell, album art is important to me. I have a 28 inch monitor. Also, I have yet to update the album art of this to a better scan.


----------



## Griffinhart

28" and you're running it at 1920x1200? Sadness.
   
  Disregard the above, I wasn't thinking 16:10. Herpderp.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Nerox

My setup ;Darkone . I wish i could have a bigger screen.. (15,4 " at the moment)


----------



## enobeuh

Is there any way for you to post this setup so I can steal it?
   
   
  Quote: 





sh4w said:


> just updated my setup!


----------



## Dukedudez

Quote: 





enobeuh said:


> Is there any way for you to post this setup so I can steal it?


 

 I second this!


----------



## RingingEars




----------



## Squa7ch

I do like the font he's using that's for sure.


----------



## Bojamijams

double post


----------



## Bojamijams

I find it hard to believe only one user here is using the lyrics plugin.  I can't ever go back without knowing the lyrics. Its the best way to learn songs and its all done automatically.


----------



## Griffinhart

Lyrics databases are useless for me; I can already understand the English in the music I listen to (even, for example, Dani Filth's vocals for all of Cradle of Filth's songs), and the songs for which I don't understand the lyrics of are typically Japanese, and most lyrics databases don't provide any kanji/katakana/hiragana/romaji or English translations.
   
  Anyhow, changed around my setup slightly:

   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Achmedisdead




----------



## Nachash

Just formatted, pretty simple.


----------



## Modo

I'm using the Columns UI with some random layout I gutted to get things right (the splitters are not user friendly):
   
  Album List panel instead of the default view. There's too many songs to sift through one by one.
  Some FFT hypnotherapy eye candy at the top.
  Basic playlist.
  Chronoflow with modified background and shortcuts (double click to replace playlist, Enter to add to playlist), 2 minutes inactivity delay before fixing back on the playing album.
  Waveform seekbar to see dynamic range compression at a glance.
  Buttons and volume slider left visible for dummies (i.e. friends who don't know my mouse or keyboard shortcuts).
  Naturally, all menus were hidden after setup.
   
  Missing:
  F11 for completely full screen mode, browser style. Is there a different shortcut, or a plug-in?
  Sorting by artist that ignores "The" at the beginning. Can't seem to find this outside of MediaMonkey.


----------



## Czyrix




----------



## Griffinhart

That is beautiful. ;_;
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## marc2003

mine:


----------



## Raksasa

Another DarkOne 3.0.1 user here.
   
  John


----------



## kaneman890

here is mine, nothing special

  is there a website or something where you guys are getting these bad ass themes???


----------



## sh4w

I haven't checked this thread recently so I just saw that a few people wanted my foobar setup 

here it is: http://www.speedyshare.com/files/29757959/download/fb2k.7z

A little problem though: if you use the Lyrics plugin instead of the console the player crashes every couple of songs, good luck with finding a solution ^_^!

rename both folders inside the zip to "foobar2000" and put them in your program files folder and your appdata/roaming folder (I marked them)


this is how it looks like atm:


----------



## ProcessJunkie

I'm looking for some component that let me have something like Mediamonkey and Itunes, where there is a media library tree, and when you click on an artist, you get a list of the albuns and the songs of the albuns on the right, instead of just have to drag and drop the songs into the playlist panel.

 Can anyone help me out?


----------



## kaneman890

Quote: 





processjunkie said:


> I'm looking for some component that let me have something like Mediamonkey and Itunes, where there is a media library tree, and when you click on an artist, you get a list of the albuns and the songs of the albuns on the right, instead of just have to drag and drop the songs into the playlist panel.
> 
> Can anyone help me out?


 


  this x2


----------



## daigo

Most packaged skins include Columns UI that allows the folder structure that you store your music in to show up in foobar2k.  Then you can look through your folders that you have added to foobar2k, click on it to add it all to the play list.  However, it doesn't allow you to mix and match without drag and drop if you do not intend to add an entire folder string. 

  
  Quote: 





processjunkie said:


> I'm looking for some component that let me have something like Mediamonkey and Itunes, where there is a media library tree, and when you click on an artist, you get a list of the albuns and the songs of the albuns on the right, instead of just have to drag and drop the songs into the playlist panel.
> 
> Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Meliboeus

It's a ColumnsUI layout that i found on the internet, with some adjustments. What i particularly like is the cover art preview in the bottom panel, makes me feel like i'm browsing my real vinyl or CD collection.


----------



## ProcessJunkie

I will try that one when i get home. Thanks a lot, guys.


----------



## peeves

Here's mine. I like to keep it simple.
   

   
  you can download the configs here: http://fanco86.deviantart.com/art/Shuyo-for-Foobar2000-113400038


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Here's mine. I'm a big fan of simplicity.


----------



## Optimus Praim

This is mine with DarkOne v.2.1...


----------



## ChipnDalebowl

Nice and simple.


----------



## NorCa

Heres mine

   
  From Deviantart


----------



## Mr. B

I don't spend too much real estate on foobar.  Skin is MonoLiteMod.
   

   
Details + Zoom


----------



## ProcessJunkie

I will get there.


----------



## Dukedudez

Quote: 





processjunkie said:


> I will get there.


 

 First of all, I LOVE FLEET FOXES!!!  Secondly, how did you make that because it looks uhmazing!  I would love to have that as my setup!


----------



## crapmonster

Been using this setup for years, probably need to update foobar sometime.  Not real pretty but extremely functional at least for my tastes.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I made this myself, its very old and I actually lost it when my hard drive ****ed up and now I use the default columns. it is a default UI (IIRC), I made the draws for the buttons in photoshop. Aimed to put everything I need at hand and keep it simple.
   





   
  the foobar logo down here between the two visualizations is actually a button that takes you to the main preferences window.
   
  (nevermind the 128 kbps mp3 plz, dont kill me)


----------



## ProcessJunkie

http://4kiba.deviantart.com/art/fooCustom-201709014

  
  Quote: 





dukedudez said:


> First of all, I LOVE FLEET FOXES!!!  Secondly, how did you make that because it looks uhmazing!  I would love to have that as my setup!


----------



## Dukedudez

Thank you so much for this layout!!!  It's awesome!!  How do I change colors though?


----------



## ProcessJunkie

There is a xplanation on how to do this on the comments on DeviantArt, but i didn't manage to do it. 
  
  Quote: 





dukedudez said:


> Thank you so much for this layout!!!  It's awesome!!  How do I change colors though?


----------



## marc2003

the step on the DA page was easy enough...



> (Ctrl+P) Preferences> Tools> EsPlaylist.
> Click on %directoryname% then hit edit, you can change the rgb settings there




if you're not familiar with $rgb, $rgb(0,0,0) is black. $rgb(255,255,255) is white, you can use any combination in between. you can use another application with a colour palette picker and that should give the 3 numbers you need to use.

if you want to change the colours of individual columns in the play list, right click the play list>options>appearance and enable *display column header*. now you can right click each column header and use the same $rgb() syntax to change the colours here. you might want to hide the column headers again afterwards.


----------



## ProcessJunkie

I'm quite familiar with RGB , but i didn't find the string to edit the values.
  
  Quote: 





marc2003 said:


> the step on the DA page was easy enough...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dukedudez

I couldn't find the %directoryname% thing under esplaylist.  Sorry if this is really easy and obvious, but I'm kinda new with editing programs and stuff.


----------



## ProcessJunkie

The same problem i'm having.


----------



## marc2003

seriously??? 



> (Ctrl+P) Preferences> Tools> EsPlaylist.
> Click on %directoryname% then hit edit, you can change the rgb settings there


----------



## ProcessJunkie

My screen looks differente. Seriously. I'm at work now, and i got a Mac here, so i can't show to you guys. I will post later at home.
  
  Quote: 





marc2003 said:


> seriously???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dukedudez

Ya, here's what mine looks like:


----------



## marc2003

the only explanation can be that you didn't extract the *configuration* folder from the download zip to the correct location.

if using foobar in portable mode, it needs to go inside the foobar folder. if using a standard install, it must be at

%appdata%\foobar2000

^you can copy/paste that into start>search or run to open the correct folder.


----------



## ProcessJunkie

I think you just saved my Foobar2k skin. I don't use the portable installation and i remember extracting the config. folder in the Foobar2k folder in the Program Files directory. I will check as soon i got home. 

 Thank you so much, marc2003
  
  Quote: 





marc2003 said:


> the only explanation can be that you didn't extract the *configuration* folder from the download zip to the correct location.
> 
> if using foobar in portable mode, it needs to go inside the foobar folder. if using a standard install, it must be at
> 
> ...


----------



## Dukedudez

Quote: 





marc2003 said:


> the only explanation can be that you didn't extract the *configuration* folder from the download zip to the correct location.
> 
> if using foobar in portable mode, it needs to go inside the foobar folder. if using a standard install, it must be at
> 
> ...


 
   
  This worked!!  It even looks better now!  Thanks!


----------



## ProcessJunkie

Yea, i did the trick and now everything is exactly like it should be. Now lets pimp this child a little bit.
  
  Quote: 





dukedudez said:


> This worked!!  It even looks better now!  Thanks!


----------



## shoenberg3

Here is mine:


----------



## Bojamijams

Okay I gotta say.. that is badass!


----------



## publicholiday

how do you insert the background??
  
  Quote: 





shoenberg3 said:


> Here is mine:


----------



## marc2003

that's not a background in foobar itself. it's just the transparency has been changed allow you to see the desktop wallpaper.

for default UI, look at file>preferences>advanced>display>default user interface> window transparency
for columns UI, look at file>preferences>dislay>columns UI.

also, that theme is available on deviant art here: http://fanco86.deviantart.com/art/Metro-163447843


----------



## goin

Quote: 





meliboeus said:


> It's a ColumnsUI layout that i found on the internet, with some adjustments.
> 
> _*What i particularly like is the cover art preview in the bottom panel, makes me feel like i'm browsing my real vinyl or CD collection.*_


 

 That is, what I'm looking for. Do you remember were you found it?
   
  Be Well


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





goin said:


> That is, what I'm looking for. Do you remember were you found it?
> 
> Be Well


 

 I believe that is CD art display


----------



## Tilpo

marc2003 said:


> that's not a background in foobar itself. it's just the transparency has been changed allow you to see the desktop wallpaper.
> 
> for default UI, look at file>preferences>advanced>display>default user interface> window transparency
> for columns UI, look at file>preferences>dislay>columns UI.
> ...



It is possible to get a background in foobar2000 UI in another way.

1. Get Columns UI, if you don't have it yet.
2. Get the Panel Stack Splitter component (foo_uie_panel_splitter).
3. Replace all the current horizontal/vertical splitters with a Panel Stack Splitter panel. 
4. Make sure that all the panels have one common parent. (not the base). i.e. A structure like this:
Base
>Panel stack splitter
->All the other panels/splitters
5. Go to the configuration of the splitters > behavior > Psuedo transparency. Check this option for all panels.
6. Configure the common parent from step 4 to have a background ( > behavior > Use Background image)
7. Enable psuedo transparency for all panels that support it. 

If you do this right you can have a background in the UI. The only annoying thing is that not all panels support psuedo transparency, but for those who do this is an excellent solution.


On another note: is there a way for the Artwork Display component to cycle between album art and artist art?
Would be best if it supported multiple artist artworks and goes something like this:
Album art -> artist art 1 -> Album art -> artist art 2 -> album art -> artist art 3 -> etc.


----------



## deniall83

Does anyone have a link to a tutorial on how to set foobar up using darkone? I downloaded everything on his deviantart and tried to follow the instructions and ended up with script errors everywhere and an unusable foobar.


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





marc2003 said:


> that's not a background in foobar itself. it's just the transparency has been changed allow you to see the desktop wallpaper.
> 
> for default UI, look at file>preferences>advanced>display>default user interface> window transparency
> for columns UI, look at file>preferences>dislay>columns UI.
> ...


 


  Nice. Thanks for this info. I'm going to try this this afternoon.


----------



## brokenthumb

Here's mine.  Who says you can't have big album art to look at when playing on a pc setup, almost as big as a vinyl album cover.  I change the color scheme to match each album I'm playing also, I'm crazy like that.


----------



## Tilpo

brokenthumb said:


> Here's mine.  Who says you can't have big album art to look at when playing on a pc setup, almost as big as a vinyl album cover.  I change the color scheme to match each album I'm playing also, I'm crazy like that.



Your post made me realize how awesome a dynamic color scheme would be; one that changes according to the album you listen to.
Maybe user defined (add a tag with a color code), or something that analyzes the color of the album cover and changes according to that. 

Both would be awesome


----------



## darren700




----------



## Tetsuma

Using ZiX V2.0, from ~GasDauMin of Deviant art:
   
ZiX V2.0 by ~GasDauMin on deviantART
   
  The screenshot doesn't really show off what it can do, so I made a very short video (free software :\ ) showing some of the features):
  (1.6MB MKV)
http://fileape.com/index.php?act=download&id=wYPQLyXwvU4ZE3Aw


----------



## ekliptiko

heres mine, its a person child of mnt's foovert


----------



## Nachash

my last one, I've removed the album list panel and I've changed some colour:


----------



## roob

A slightly modified version of someone's foobar skin (Kabuki and Foodly or something like that...). Very nice except that it stutters occasionaly as if it's buffering... Can't figure out why.


----------



## brim71

Just installed foobar the other day on my desktop, so haven't had a chance to modify it quite yet, but here's mine at the moment.  Just the stock Metro theme:


----------



## vrillusions

How do you get the different visualizers? only one I can add is the spectrum analyzer.  Can't find the plugin that has the tabs to choose between the different visualizations.
  
  Quote: 





darren700 said:


>


 


  *EDIT: ok after a ton of searching turns out that's built in if using the default ui.  So I guess to expand it I'm looking for one columnsui since I like the triple pane view and the album art in list.  Specifically I'm trying to find a spectogram panel for columnsui.  Although if something doesn't exist I may just switch back to the default ui


----------



## Tilpo

vrillusions said:


> How do you get the different visualizers? only one I can add is the spectrum analyzer.  Can't find the plugin that has the tabs to choose between the different visualizations.
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: ok after a ton of searching turns out that's built in if using the default ui.  So I guess to expand it I'm looking for one columnsui since I like the triple pane view and the album art in list.  Specifically I'm trying to find a spectogram panel for columnsui.  Although if something doesn't exist I may just switch back to the default ui



Go to layout, right click the splitter where you want to add the tabs. 
Insert Panel -> Splitters -> Tab stack

Then add whatever visualizations you want to that tab stack.
Alternatively you can also add a horizontal/vertical splitter to the tab stack the have multiple panels within the same stack, like the darren700 did.

A dedicated spectrogram does not exist as far as I know. I find this annoying personally as well, but I don't have the programming experience to do anything about it. 

There are alternative ways of getting a perfectly working spectrogram panel though. 
Get the Spheck component. Install winamp, and install the MilkDrop plugin to winamp. 
Then configure Spheck for use with MilkDrop. There should be multiple spectrogram visualizations for MilkDrop, and I'm sure you'll find one after some searching. 
If you have a hard time finding one, I can upload the one I found. 

I personally stopped using Spheck like this due to performance issues; Spheck kept lagging and freezing for no apparent reason. Everything else in foobar2000 was running as smooth as the daisies. Maybe you will have better luck.


----------



## vrillusions

I ended up just going back to DefaultUI and played with settings there.  Found the facets plugin to get my 3 panel layout I wanted.  Still a work in progress and still want to find a way to show album art in bottom list.  The spectogram is just the built in one.  All the milkdrop ones I found didn't look right and like you I didn't want to run milkdrop for something "simple" like this.


----------



## Danji

defaultUI, some plugins - nothing too fancy.
   
  Kind of unhappy with the font, still haven't found one that really fits...


----------



## vrillusions

Since I just mentioned before.  how did you get the album art in the playlist view?
  
  Quote: 





danji said:


> defaultUI, some plugins - nothing too fancy.
> 
> Kind of unhappy with the font, still haven't found one that really fits...


----------



## brydon10




----------



## cosmicality

Mildly edited Tech theme...


----------



## Danji

Quote: 





vrillusions said:


> Since I just mentioned before.  how did you get the album art in the playlist view?


 

 It's the EsPlaylist plugin.


----------



## firecommon

simplicity


----------



## Tilpo

Here's my current setup. Maybe need to tweak the info panel a bit (top right). I noticed it has some sweet extra functions I have not tried yet 

So far I love how well the lyrics panel works. I can teach anyone how to make one as well, it's very simple actually. 3


 Get the Lyricsgrabber component, and the text display component (or any other component that can do the same). _Note the lyricsgrabber component is a apperently a know source of crashes. I have never experienced such a crash, but if you installed it and you have frequent crashes then you know the cause! It can't break anything, but it can make foobar2000 unstable on some computers, nothing a quick install can't fix though._
 Set up the text display panel and make it display the following. Change to your liking.

```
$if([%lyrics],%lyrics%,No lyrics found!)
```

 Select all the songs you want lyrics for -> right click -> Lyrics Grabber -> Search All.
Wait for him to finish (might take a while, especially if you chose hundreds of tracks), and voila! Lyrics will be displayed.

On a related note: I love Peter Sinfields lyrics. They are both beautiful poems and beautiful songs at the same time when performed by the likes of King Crimson.


----------



## Nachash

may i ask you the name of the bottom-right component?
  Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Here's my current setup. Maybe need to tweak the info panel a bit (top right). I noticed it has some sweet extra functions I have not tried yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tilpo

nachash said:


> may i ask you the name of the bottom-right component?



You may.
It's called foo_uie_peakmeter

If you also want the one above that then look at foo_uie_vis_channel_spectrum


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote: 





cosmicality said:


> Mildly edited Tech theme...


 

  

 Nice!!!
   
  I'm currently using Tech 1.4 myself...I see he's up to v1.51...Might have to give it a go....Gotta love Br3tt's work...


----------



## ekliptiko

When ive tried Br3tt's work in the past, it has bumped foobar up to ~30% cpu utilization, and way too much memory usage, anyone else seen this?


----------



## cosmicality

I suppose it depends, in part, on your computer's hardware. I get a consistent 0% cpu utilization from foobar with this theme. The memory usage is definitely higher than other themes I've used in the past though.


----------



## R-Audiohead

Subscribed - Liking that tech setup btw


----------



## smilence

Regarding the sound quality,i think sawstudio and samplitude is way better than foobar2000


----------



## Tilpo

smilence said:


> Regarding the sound quality,i think sawstudio and samplitude is way better than foobar2000



Do you even know what you're saying? foobar2000 is bit perfect, there is no loss in sound quality over played digital file with foobar2000. The quality is therefore 100%.

Now if you're saying that those two porgrams have DPS's that 'improve' sound quality, then there might be a grain of truth to it. However it is probable that many of such DSP are also available for foobar2000, although they are not necessarily in the standard DSP array.


----------



## brokenthumb

My new setup using Columns UI.


----------



## Tilpo

brokenthumb said:


> My new setup using Columns UI.



Looks great, but isn't the HUGE artwork a problem at times? I have a lot of music for which images such as that simply don't exist, and scanning all of it would be too tedious too.


----------



## brokenthumb

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Looks great, but isn't the HUGE artwork a problem at times? I have a lot of music for which images such as that simply don't exist, and scanning all of it would be too tedious too.


 


  Thanks!  The artwork isn't a problem at all for me!  It's quite fun really.  Whenever I rip a cd the first place I go is http://www.allcdcovers.com/.  They usually have the front, back, disc, and inlay's in all hi-res images.  I then place them in the album's folder and name them (front, back, disc, and artist)  Everything loads up instantly, much faster than embedding them in the actual files.  Then all I need to do is left mouse click on the image to view the back of the case or other images.  If there is a cover I can't find, then google images usually comes in handy.


----------



## ROBSCIX

There are a bunch of great ones from Br3tt, like Chameleon, Curacao, Tech, Ibizia...etc.
  Here are some screens of configs I have worked with and still use.
   

   

   

   
  Spotifoo is also a great new config but I haven't taken any screen shots yet.
  Lately,I have been working with the new version of Xch4ange..it is really a great new config.


----------



## Tilpo

robscix said:


> There are a bunch of great ones from Br3tt, like Kameleon, Curacoa, Tech, Ibizia...etc.
> Here are some screenies of configs I have worked with and still use.
> 
> 
> ...



Your image tags are all messed up.
Try using the image button in Head-fi's post editor, apparently normal 'img' tags don't work as well. 

Edit:huh wait, they suddenly load. Maybe it's an addon that messes it up for me.

Second edit: I see you edited your post. That explains it


----------



## ROBSCIX

Yep, you quoted me before I was finished with the posting.
  Now you have to edit your post


----------



## Pudu

manaox2 said:


> I know, not the highest bitrate and compressed. No worries, the CD is around.




Looks great. How did you get your screen shot?

 I've tried Windows built in and Fraps, but I can't get the whole Foobar screen to show. Fraps only gives me the Schpeck window.


----------



## Nachash

Quote: 





pudu said:


> Looks great. How did you get your screen shot?
> I've tried Windows built in and Fraps, but I can't get the whole Foobar screen to show. Fraps only gives me the Schpeck window.


 


  stamp button (keyboard) or one of those 3 buttons, and then paste in paint.


----------



## Tilpo

Use Puush for screenshots. 
It has support for taking a screenshot of:
1) the entire desktop
2) the entire window of the program in focus
3) a user selected area
It also automatically uploads the pictures to the net and opens the browser to the URL of the image.


----------



## Pudu

Cheers,

I'll give it try.

Edit:

Had to auto-hide the taskbar to get a proper screenshot. No idea why.



I stole the play controls from fooAero DUI. Pretty basic but it lets me get to my music quickly and without jumping through any hoops. 

The thing about foo themes and skins is - the slicker they look the less functional they are for exploring your music collection. At least that's what I find.


----------



## Tilpo

pudu said:


> The thing about foo themes and skins is - the slicker they look the less functional they are for exploring your music collection. At least that's what I find.



I agree. I prefer something that looks moderately beautiful but still contains heaps of information.
That's the principle I try to design my UI's on, and so far it hasn't let me down. 

The trick is always to display information in such a way that it's still clear while taking up as little space as possible while also not compromising looks.


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





pudu said:


> Looks great. How did you get your screen shot?
> I've tried Windows built in and Fraps, but I can't get the whole Foobar screen to show. Fraps only gives me the Schpeck window.


 


 Alt+Print Screen captures the current window in focus. S'how I take all of my images. Then I just paste into Paint or whatever.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Pudu

That's how I usually do it too. However it's not working with foobar for at the moment - just tried again. Weird, but I won't any sleep over it.


----------



## gnarlsagan

Last time I tried a pretty foobar setup it lagged a bit too much to be useful. Slow scrolling and responsiveness. Winamp on the other hand is instant for me. Has anyone else experienced this? Maybe it was the particular setup I chose. Wouldn't mind trying again one of these days since it's been over a year.


----------



## crapmonster

Quote: 





gnarlsagan said:


> Last time I tried a pretty foobar setup it lagged a bit too much to be useful. Slow scrolling and responsiveness. Winamp on the other hand is instant for me. Has anyone else experienced this? Maybe it was the particular setup I chose. Wouldn't mind trying again one of these days since it's been over a year.


 
   
  This has definitely been true for me as well at least on my old desktop.  Either way, most of the nicer configs while looking nice never fit my uses so I just stick to my own setup which is just the built-in foobar layout editor + facets plugin.
   
  The lag is probably due to all the external plugins and crap that the config has to call for.  Vanilla foobar plus just a few plugins will have a much smaller system footprint at least in my experience.


----------



## Griffinhart

Vanilla foobar should be light - like, no-more-than-20MB-of-RAM-in-use light.
   
  My f2k install runs at 200MB, but I have some fancy background stuff going on (scrobbling, streaming, tweeting, plus autosaving and the waveform seekbar). But 200MB ain't nothin' to Joyeuse. CPU usage is ~1.5% on my Core i7-930.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Tilpo

I have a huge amount of plugins installed, and still foobar2000 only uses 140MB's of RAM. CPU rarely ever hits 3% during playback. (AMD 965 BE).
For me Winamp was actually a lot slower, even vanilla.
And iTunes... Well, let's not go that route. (it eats up all my RAM and CPU and takes 5 minutes to start up because it can't handle large libraries.)


----------



## noxa

I've just started using foobar2000 and am trying to rip my CD's to FLAC but when i load my cd on no track name or artist name appears. How do i get this information?


----------



## ChipnDalebowl

noxa said:


> I've just started using foobar2000 and am trying to rip my CD's to FLAC but when i load my cd on no track name or artist name appears. How do i get this information?




Did you install freedb tagger when you installed the program? Under custom install, it is an option, so I'm not positive this feature installs by default.


----------



## noxa

Yeah i got it to work, i reinstalled but this time selected full, last time i just went default which didn't have freedb.


----------



## BenAdamson

It's a pretty vanilla setup, but I really like it! It's efficient, pretty and clean - I dislike messy interfaces


----------



## Nyvar

Mine is actually just a slight tweak of the Griffinhart version that started this thread out.   It does what I need, so I haven't really done much with it.


----------



## jjinh

Quote: 





benadamson said:


> It's a pretty vanilla setup, but I really like it! It's efficient, pretty and clean - I dislike messy interfaces


 

 Reminds me a bit of my setup - nice and simple


----------



## crapmonster

Modified my layout to be much more compact.


----------



## Tilpo

crapmonster said:


> Modified my layout to be much more compact.



That's what I love about my setup. I have three monitors, of which one I can dedicate to foobar2000 alone. No compactness needed 

Very nice setup otherwise. What do you use for lyrics? 
I use lyricsgrabber to put lyrics into the tags and then I read them with a text display panel (don't know which one, since there are so many)


----------



## kalston

Simple and lightweight. It's similar on my laptop and 1024x600 monitor, I just play with the size of the fields to make everything fit without horizontal scrolling.


----------



## Squa7ch

I'm still rocking the simple/tangoish theme... EDIT: just realized I haven't changed my icons back since I reinstalled Windows...lol...fixed


----------



## crapmonster

I just use textdisplay with %lyrics%, then just embed it in the tags by hand.  Mainly because I don't use it often, probably less then 5% of my library has lyrics but I like having the option to read them easily for certain albums.


----------



## Nachash

went back to defaultUI, i find it much better than columns! and I've used columns for like... always.


----------



## Wahoa

Here's mine, nice and lightweight, set everything up myself


----------



## Tilpo

wahoa said:


> *Nujabes*


----------



## vrillusions

Quote: 





noxa said:


> I've just started using foobar2000 and am trying to rip my CD's to FLAC but when i load my cd on no track name or artist name appears. How do i get this information?


 


  I'd recommend using EAC since it will verify that data it's reading off the cd is correct.  Have a couple CDs where it's choked, I clean the disk, run it again and it goes through.  Takes a while for it to detect all the proper settings for the drive and getting settings right takes a while but the extra time is worth it to me.  Now the whole process takes about 10 minutes for it to read cd, pull info from freecddb or whatever it's called, choose album art, and the extraction and conversion to flac.  Only change I do in foobar is do replaygain since it's not built into EAC yet.


----------



## kingoftown1

Here's mine.  I need to have all kinds of info thrown at me all the time.  Really, the last thing I need to put in is a lastfm 'love' button.


----------



## J.Pocalypse




----------



## sexiewasd

I rarely actually use my comp for listening because of the noise it makes from fans is distracting, but here is my config.


----------



## sendara

How did you get this format? I like it's simplicity. All I want is my song list plus album cover, no visualizations. Thanks


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Quote: 





sendara said:


> How did you get this format? I like it's simplicity. All I want is my song list plus album cover, no visualizations. Thanks


 


http://fanco86.deviantart.com/art/Mnlt2-183867648


----------



## Lord Crow

Takes up lots of space but it gets the job done and shows all the info I want.


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





lord crow said:


> Takes up lots of space but it gets the job done and shows all the info I want.


 


 How did you get such clean, clear delineations of intensity on the waveform? I can't seem to configure mine to be anything _near_ what you've got.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Lord Crow

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> How did you get such clean, clear delineations of intensity on the waveform? I can't seem to configure mine to be anything _near_ what you've got.
> 
> -- Griffinhart


 
   
Started with this.  Tweaked numbers to see what they did, crashing foobar several times.  Ended up with this.  Pretty sure I removed the lines that controlled the sharpness of the edges but on that first link's pastebin it might be the top of the section 'float RMSfactor' starting at line 73.
   
  Edit: Just tested.  That was for bar height.  Sharpness is under 'float4 PS' (around line 100).  Change the number in "dy = 1/viewportSize.y;".


----------



## Griffinhart

Oh boy, DirectX rendering code. I totally didn't have to deal with that last semester, no sir. :I
   
  Anyhow, thanks for the code. I'll deal with it after midterms. ;A;
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## andrewberge

Simple, but it gets the job done.


----------



## ProcessJunkie

@*Lord Crow* 

 How did you got the Bitrate column? Are you using Columns.ui?


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





processjunkie said:


> @*Lord Crow*
> 
> How did you got the Bitrate column? Are you using Columns.ui?


 

 >Right click the columns header
  >Columns
  >Check "Bitrate"
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Merck

Would Foobar2000 be a good music player for a netbook that isn't very fast?  I am getting tired of the delay I frequently get from iTunes.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Actually, Foobar2K ran really well on my Eee PC 701. It only has a 800MHz processor, and 2GB 667MHz ram. Zero problems. From my own experience, iTunes runs pretty sluggish on any Windows based PC..


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





merck said:


> Would Foobar2000 be a good music player for a netbook that isn't very fast?  I am getting tired of the delay I frequently get from iTunes.


 

 A standard/default f2k install should be running under 20MB of RAM and precious little CPU cycles. Now, if you're doing a lot of concurrent things through a mess of plugins like I am, expect that to go up. (For the record, my f2k install on Joyeuse runs something like 200MB of RAM [out of 24GB] and peaks ~5% CPU use [on a stock Core i7-930].)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Merck

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Actually, Foobar2K ran really well on my Eee PC 701. It only has a 800MHz processor, and 2GB 667MHz ram. Zero problems. From my own experience, iTunes runs pretty sluggish on any Windows based PC..


 


  That's good to know.  I have an Eee PC 1000HE with 2 gig RAM.


----------



## Merck

So I downloaded Foobar and its way faster than iTunes though it looks really plain.  I need to figure out how to make it look better and also to display the same info that was shown for each track in iTunes.


----------



## brokenthumb

Have FUN!  Just experiment, if you screw up you can always reset it back to the default view.  I'm still finding new things.


----------



## Merck

Quote: 





brokenthumb said:


> Have FUN!  Just experiment, if you screw up you can always reset it back to the default view.  I'm still finding new things.


 

 Well I like the speed at which it opens and adds my library but the interface isn't the most user friendly.  When I use the search function it doesn't search my entire library and the information isn't as organized as it was with itunes.  In fact none of the album art is visible. I guess I just need to play with it some more.


----------



## Tilpo

merck said:


> Well I like the speed at which it opens and adds my library but the interface isn't the most user friendly.  When I use the search function it doesn't search my entire library and the information isn't as organized as it was with itunes.  In fact none of the album art is visible. I guess I just need to play with it some more.



Yep, playing around with it is almost essential really. 

I recommend playing around with the following components, unless they severely degrade performance:
foo_ui_columns
An alternative user interface that let's you do all sorts of pretty stuff. 

foo_uie_elplaylist
foo_uie_esplaylist
My two favorite playlist displays. They both have excellent options for displaying album art. If your album art still doesn't appear play around in the settings of foobar2000 (Preferences -> Display, and then edit the search patterns according to how you normally do it.)

foo_dop
iPod manager. Almost essential if you are an iPod/iPhone/iPad user. 

foo_audioscrobbler
Last.FM scrobbler. Very useful if you use Last.FM

foo_uie_trackinfo_mod
foo_textdisplay
Two text display plugins. Very useful to display all sorts of information, but you need to know how foobar2000 title formatting scripts work. Very easy if you have some prior scripting experience.

foo_plorg
Very useful playlist organizer.




If you need any help, just ask. Also if you want to learn how to use title formatting scripts in foobar2000 I can give you some useful links and instructions.


----------



## Elysian

Columns used to be pretty essential, but the built-in user customizable layout option has been vastly improved in the last year or two.  There are some nifty columns-only plugins, but I don't think columns is as necessary as it used to be.  Most folks I know with have ditched columns and just put together their own interface with the improved layout editor and functionality.
   
  Try creating a frame to hold your media library, and try the different formats (I like keeping mine as a folder hierarchy, and don't use an ID3 tagged library).  I've found the search option fast and effective, it works great with international typesets, and it updates to any file/folder changes in real-time.


----------



## Tilpo

elysian said:


> Columns used to be pretty essential, but the built-in user customizable layout option has been vastly improved in the last year or two.  There are some nifty columns-only plugins, but I don't think columns is as necessary as it used to be.  Most folks I know with have ditched columns and just put together their own interface with the improved layout editor and functionality.
> 
> Try creating a frame to hold your media library, and try the different formats (I like keeping mine as a folder hierarchy, and don't use an ID3 tagged library).  I've found the search option fast and effective, it works great with international typesets, and it updates to any file/folder changes in real-time.



I've been using columns for two years now, and before it was pretty much essential. Never really bothered to change back. 

I'll try and see whether I can work out some new awesome UI with standard user interface. The main problem will be getting something as nice as EsPlaylist, as that one is for columns only. 

Edit:
Sweet, EsPlaylist works with default UI.


----------



## foopfoop

I typically listen to music while relaxing on the sofa so I tend to control Foobar via the iphone remote app (http://wintense.com/plugins/foo_touchremote). The PC monitor is often off when I'm listening so my screen setup is pretty much the default. Some of the setups in this thread look awesome though!


----------



## Elysian

Yeah, I used to have a pretty intense columns setup that took ages to put together, and it was a pain keeping each component updated with each Foobar release.  It's nice being able to use the standard UI and not have to worry about what each upgrade will do to my interface.  I would like some more snazzy looking visuals, but from a pure functionality standpoint, I have no complaints.  I'm actually pretty impressed by the new standard UI layout editor, but that might be because the previous one made WMP look good.
   
  Currently, I have frames showing:
  - Seek bar, controls, and other minor stuff on the top toolbar
  - Media Library
  - Active Playlist (generally linked to whatever directory is selected in the media library)
  - Shortened file info
  - Scrolling Lyrics (foo_uie_lyrics3) (though it seems lately the dbs have shutdown their APIs, so no more synced lyrics  )
  - Coverart
  - Visualization
   
  EsPlaylist looks pretty cool.  I'd use it if I was browsing by album art.  Any other components worth checking out?  I usually just browse the HA forums looking for interesting components until I get bored.


----------



## brokenthumb

Here is a component I like to use with Foobar.  It tells the dynamic range of each song.


----------



## Griffinhart

I find that foo_jesus is pretty essential.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Tilpo

griffinhart said:


> I find that foo_jesus is pretty essential.
> 
> -- Griffinhart



I would have to agree 
That plugin saved me quite a couple times. 


I started playing around with default UI. Got something very similar in both looks and functionality to my previous setup. 
I received an oscilloscope and a spectrograph as a reward to my efforts. However I did lose a very handy component that I can't seem to find for default UI: A panel in which you can browse folders that are not in you library. Now I have to manually drag & drop music into foobar2000 to add it to my library. Mendokuse!


----------



## Elysian

Quote: 





cosmicality said:


> Mildly edited Tech theme...


 

 Does anyone know how you can get those separate spectrum readouts for L vs R channel, specifically for the default UI?  It looks pretty snazzy.
   
  Also, what's the visualization that lets you see the entire track's spectrogram?  Or is what's being displayed at the bottom something else?


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





elysian said:


> Does anyone know how you can get those separate spectrum readouts for L vs R channel, specifically for the default UI?  It looks pretty snazzy.
> 
> Also, what's the visualization that lets you see the entire track's spectrogram?  Or is what's being displayed at the bottom something else?


 


 Spectrogram is a built-in visualization in the default installation. The waveform seekbar (what's being displayed at the bottom) is a component: http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_wave_seekbar
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Elysian

Yeah, I use the stock spectrum visualization but it looks nothing like that.  I guess I need to learn how to skin the visualization to make something look like that?  The stock spectrum seems to also combine both channels, so I'm wondering how you can split them like in the tech skin.
   
  Thanks for the waveform seekbar.  Trying it out now!


----------



## Tilpo

elysian said:


> Yeah, I use the stock spectrum visualization but it looks nothing like that.  I guess I need to learn how to skin the visualization to make something look like that?  The stock spectrum seems to also combine both channels, so I'm wondering how you can split them like in the tech skin.
> 
> Thanks for the waveform seekbar.  Trying it out now!



You need a different spectrum visualization. I think the setup you quoted is a columns UI setup. I don;t know whether there is a good alternative spectrum visualization for default UI.


----------



## Elysian

From a cursory search, it looks like there isn't a stereo spectrum for DUI.  Someone suggested foo_popup_panels but that doesn't seem like an ideal solution.
   
  On the bright side, a lot of people are gradually heading back to DUI over CUI, so I wouldn't be surprised if someone developed something in the foreseeable future.


----------



## kingoftown1

just having a little trouble with sorting--in my screenshot, the formats for "Dust Remixes" are mixed together--I'd like to have the whole album in FLAC first, followed by any other format.  Right now in EsPlaylist I have the "force sort" option checked with this put in
   
  %artist% %album artist% %date% %album% %codec% %discnumber% %tracknumber%
   
  Clearly I'm doing something wrong here, I just have no idea what....


----------



## Griffinhart

Hm. Using the default playlist viewer, I just click the following columns:
   
  Track No.
  Album
  Album Artist
  Codec
   
  and it sorts by codec, then album, then album artist, and finally track number.
   
  So, for example, all of my .cue sheets come first; inside of that category, everything is sorted by album artist (or artist, if no album artist tag exists); for each album artist, the songs are sorted by album; and for each album, the individual tracks are sorted by ascending value (e.g., 1, 2, 3, etc.). After all of the .cue sheets, are my .flac files, which are sorted in the same manner.
   
  Is that what you wanted?
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## kingoftown1

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> Hm. Using the default playlist viewer, I just click the following columns:
> 
> Track No.
> Album
> ...


 
  I actually just switched over to EsPlaylist and got it working great


----------



## Dojomoto

I'm currently using HiFoo 1.7.5 by Br3tt ( http://br3tt.deviantart.com/gallery/29497701#/d41l5mf ) . As usual, it's custom "purplised" by me within the first 30 mins of installing it  It has a lot of nice features I find useful.


----------



## Tetsuma

Quote: 





dojomoto said:


> I'm currently using HiFoo 1.7.5 by Br3tt ( http://br3tt.deviantart.com/gallery/29497701#/d41l5mf ) . As usual, it's custom "purplised" by me within the first 30 mins of installing it  It has a lot of nice features I find useful.


 

 Took that link as an opportunity to have a browse on DA.
   
  Came back with this:


----------



## JamesMcProgger

A simple homemade setup


----------



## dspang

Here's my simple setup:


----------



## memske

The Foobar set up I've used for ages!


----------



## OPrwtos




----------



## Tilpo

oprwtos said:


>



Nice.

What's with the serif font though? I personally can't stand serif fonts (e.g. Times New Roman) on screen. I usually use Tahoma or Segoe UI for user interfaces. 
Serif fonts are very nice when printed, on the other hand.


----------



## OPrwtos

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Nice.
> What's with the serif font though? I personally can't stand serif fonts (e.g. Times New Roman) on screen. I usually use Tahoma or Segoe UI for user interfaces.
> Serif fonts are very nice when printed, on the other hand.


 

 hahah u can change it any font u want (or colour)  but this is my personal preference, I LOVE THIS FONT!
   
  do you like my music?


----------



## incubated

here is a skin i found online. i am really into windows metro UI, so this was just perfect.


----------



## Tilpo

oprwtos said:


> do you like my music?



Nope. Not really a big fan of sound tracks. 

Although Jeremy Soule does bring back quite some memories. The Guild Wars OST by Jeremy Soule was_ the first music_ I really listened to. In fact you could say that Jeremy Soule is what made me get into music about four years ago.


----------



## OPrwtos

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Nope. Not really a big fan of sound tracks.
> Although Jeremy Soule does bring back quite some memories. The Guild Wars OST by Jeremy Soule was_ the first music_ I really listened to. In fact you could say that Jeremy Soule is what made me get into music about four years ago.


 


  hahaha no way, same with me!!! jeremy soule is what made me BREATH. The song "gwens theme" from guild wars prophecies was the main song that got me into it.


----------



## Tilpo

oprwtos said:


> hahaha no way, same with me!!! jeremy soule is what made me BREATH. The song "gwens theme" from guild wars prophecies was the main song that got me into it.





For me it was especially the battle themes from Nightfall, and later Eye of the North. 

Looking back it was the time I actually listened to awesome music. After that I took a journey starting at gabber, going to hardstyle, happy hardcore and then even pop. After some time I got to my senses and started listening to The Beatles, The Rolling Stones and Queen. From there I slowly got into the (in my opinion) awesome taste I get to enjoy today. 

I should listen to those OST's again.


----------



## OPrwtos

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> For me it was especially the battle themes from Nightfall, and later Eye of the North.
> Looking back it was the time I actually listened to awesome music. After that I took a journey starting at gabber, going to hardstyle, happy hardcore and then even pop. After some time I got to my senses and started listening to The Beatles, The Rolling Stones and Queen. From there I slowly got into the (in my opinion) awesome taste I get to enjoy today.
> I should listen to those OST's again.


 
  i see i see, im just into film and game scores mostly and some hip-hop and rap but no new or mainstream stuff.


----------



## ROBSCIX

I have been working with the new Xch4nge skin and it is pretty slick.


----------



## vrillusions

What I've settled on for a while now.  I still use itunes primarily but have been slowly ripping all my CDs to flac.


----------



## Audiobyte

Xch4nge
  by *Br3tt
   
  Only thing that I have enabled is bs2b.


----------



## mtkversion

foobar newbie here.
   
  Wondering if anyone knows of a good guide to configure the player for the best sound quality. The visual tweaking will come later but after downloading and doing some searching on the player it's a bit overwhelming.
   
  ASIO, Wasapi, setting the right outputs, any hidden tweaks ... I don't know where to start.
   
  Windows 7 64 bit
  Fiio E10 dac/amp
   
  What's the best way to maximize sound quality from the player?
   
  Thanks for any help/tips that'll get me started .. looks like it'll take some time to tweak it just right but I honestly don't know where to start.


----------



## Willakan

There aren't really any hidden "tweaks," regardless of the strange stuff you read about players loading all your music into RAM and other silliness. A few simple things to remember, however:
   
  1) Keep the Foobar and Windows volume controls at maximum; change the volume on your amp/DAC whenever possible.
  2) Use ASIO or WASAPI to ensure bit-perfect output. WASAPI is probably less hassle if you have Vista or later - exclusive mode is particularly useful in that it allows only Foobar2000's audio to reach your equipment.
   
  There really isn't much else you can do, save for equalisation and any other forms of DSPing you find appealing.


----------



## eclipes

yeah agree there isn't much tweaking needed for foobar. Best is to use Wasapi but it becomes a hassle when you go back forth because you have to switch back to DS digital audio if you want to lets say watch a youtube video, since wasapi blocks all other audio except your music from foobar. Another thing good to use is the SOX DS resampler, which may be a benefit to some. Personally i got slightly better results but could be placebo. Other than those settings, the rest is just pure eye candy for your personal use.
  
  Quote: 





willakan said:


> There aren't really any hidden "tweaks," regardless of the strange stuff you read about players loading all your music into RAM and other silliness. A few simple things to remember, however:
> 
> 1) Keep the Foobar and Windows volume controls at maximum; change the volume on your amp/DAC whenever possible.
> 2) Use ASIO or WASAPI to ensure bit-perfect output. WASAPI is probably less hassle if you have Vista or later - exclusive mode is particularly useful in that it allows only Foobar2000's audio to reach your equipment.
> ...


----------



## Tilpo

eclipes said:


> yeah agree there isn't much tweaking needed for foobar. Best is to use Wasapi but it becomes a hassle when you go back forth because you have to switch back to DS digital audio if you want to lets say watch a youtube video, since wasapi blocks all other audio except your music from foobar. Another thing good to use is the SOX DS resampler, which may be a benefit to some. Personally i got slightly better results but could be placebo. Other than those settings, the rest is just pure eye candy for your personal use.




Some 'tweaks' still worth mentioning are first of all the use of ReplayGain. Some people are against it, but if you use 24-bit audio then it's nothing more than removing the hassle of adjusting the volume every time you switch to a new album. 

The other tweaks are the use of DSPs. 
I for one am a big fan of foo_dsp_xfeed. It is a crossfeed DSP and gives a very awesome spacial effect to the sound (simulating speakers), and once I got used to it I can't go without it.

There is also the use of reverb I'd suggest playing around with a bit. The spacial effects can be very nice. Maybe not for actual music listening, but definitely a fun thing to play around with. For this I recommend using foo_dsp_prvb, _lot's_ of sliders to spend countless hours of tweaking on.

If you need a more detailed equalizer, get foo_dsp_xgeq. It has a lot more bands (31) than the standard equalizer.


----------



## eclipes

the replaygain sounds like a good tool, does it affect the sound quality since its adjusting everything to a standardized volume. If it doesnt affect the sound quality, then its a great feature, i hate adjusting volume for every song, gets annoying.
  Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Some 'tweaks' still worth mentioning are first of all the use of ReplayGain. Some people are against it, but if you use 24-bit audio then it's nothing more than removing the hassle of adjusting the volume every time you switch to a new album.
> The other tweaks are the use of DSPs.
> I for one am a big fan of foo_dsp_xfeed. It is a crossfeed DSP and gives a very awesome spacial effect to the sound (simulating speakers), and once I got used to it I can't go without it.
> There is also the use of reverb I'd suggest playing around with a bit. The spacial effects can be very nice. Maybe not for actual music listening, but definitely a fun thing to play around with. For this I recommend using foo_dsp_prvb, _lot's_ of sliders to spend countless hours of tweaking on.
> ...


----------



## ROBSCIX

Experiment with all the features and settings in Foobar, so you are familiar with what is available and what they can offer you.


----------



## Tilpo

eclipes said:


> the replaygain sounds like a good tool, does it affect the sound quality since its adjusting everything to a standardized volume. If it doesnt affect the sound quality, then its a great feature, i hate adjusting volume for every song, gets annoying.



It does not compromise sound quality. Especially not if you use 24 bit audio.

You can use it to standardize volume among complete albums or individual songs, whatever suits you best, and in my opinion it works great.


----------



## eclipes

hey tilpo, can you give me a run through on how to set a standardize volume.. sorry can't seem to get it to work
  
  Quote: 





tilpo said:


> It does not compromise sound quality. Especially not if you use 24 bit audio.
> You can use it to standardize volume among complete albums or individual songs, whatever suits you best, and in my opinion it works great.


----------



## Tilpo

eclipes said:


> hey tilpo, can you give me a run through on how to set a standardize volume.. sorry can't seem to get it to work



First enable replayagain in the Playback settings:
File -> Preferences -> Playback. Then click select 'apply gain' from the 'Processing:' selector. 

Then tag your music with replaygain info. Do this by first selecting all of the music in question and then:
Right click -> ReplayGain -> 'Scan per-file track gain' for standardized volume amongst individual songs, and 'Scan selection as albums (by tags)' for standardization amongst albums. 

If you find that suddenly everything is far beneath 0dBFS, you can increase the 'Preamp' for tracks with replaygain info in the Playback settings. I personally have this setting at +13.0dB, and I haven't seen any clipping at maximum volume yet.


----------



## Griffinhart

Mind that ReplayGain only works, obviously, with data that have ReplayGain metadata.
   
  (Which should be pretty much all of digital audio in this day and age, but it's still something you should keep in mind, if you're listening to, say, vinyls that were improperly ripped.)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## kingoftown1

Decided to do a fresh install and start over today, here's the result (pretty last.fm-heavy)


----------



## glenda

One of my favorite is plug-in's is vis_shpeck.   You can download this and the latest MilkDrop foobar (package) and it is really spectacular to watch on your HDTV.  Its even possible to use the new SoundSpectrum winamp visualization plugins using the vis_shpeck without even installing winamp.  There are actually proffesional DJ's who use similar software at high dollar gigs/raves.   The Milkdrop is amazing and free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  I knew I would never go back to a CDP after first setting up the original g-force,  now with HDMI output to an HD LCD 50" flatscreen its simply incredible.
   
  Also the Hdcd plugin really sets Foobar apart from Mac's (there is no hdcd support for Macintosh.)
   
  Never had anyluck with the popular waveseekbar,  I think it doesn't work with DX11 (sandy-bridge)?
   
  But the best plugin by far is the new VST2.4 adapter,   much more stable than the previous hacks.  This one plugin turns foobar into a Digital Audio Work Station (DAW),   get Ozone  for it.  Its amazing to "master" raw ( free, legally shared recordings) on the fly.  Its not about adding eq or color,  its mastering since you are starting with a recording in its pre-mastered form,  like an open checkbook.


----------



## kingoftown1

Quote: 





glenda said:


> One of my favorite is plug-in's is vis_shpeck.   You can download this and the latest MilkDrop foobar (package) and it is really spectacular to watch on your HDTV.  Its even possible to use the new SoundSpectrum winamp visualization plugins using the vis_shpeck without even installing winamp.  There are actually proffesional DJ's who use similar software at high dollar gigs/raves.   The Milkdrop is amazing and free
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The VST information's good to know--I use it for EasyQ and Voxengo SPAN, and didn't know there was a new version out.


----------



## Falkner

I finally managed to get it to look exactly like I wanted in DUI. Pretty happy with it.


----------



## glenda

Quote: 





falkner said:


> I finally managed to get it to look exactly like I wanted in DUI. Pretty happy with it.


 


 I like the spectrum bar on the bottom how did you set that up ?


----------



## kingoftown1

Quote: 





glenda said:


> I like the spectrum bar on the bottom how did you set that up ?


 
  It's "Spectrum"....it comes installed by default.  Just right click to set the number of bars you want it to have.


----------



## Griffinhart

I really ought to update the OP to reflect my slightly-altered setup...
   

   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## WNBC

Very cool, I need to go through this thread to see how it is possible to add a background image to the player.
  
  Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> I really ought to update the OP to reflect my slightly-altered setup...
> 
> 
> 
> -- Griffinhart


----------



## Tilpo

wnbc said:


> Very cool, I need to go through this thread to see how it is possible to add a background image to the player.



He didn't. He used window transparency and a wallpaper. 
For default UI this is Preferences -> Advanced -> Display -> Default User Interface -> Main window transparency
For ColumnsUI this is Preferences -> Displat -> Columns UI -> 'Main' tab

On a related note, can I please have that wallpaper, Griffinhart? I like it


----------



## WNBC

Thanks for the tips.  Will play around with the transparency a bit more.
   

   
  Quote: 





tilpo said:


> He didn't. He used window transparency and a wallpaper.
> For default UI this is Preferences -> Advanced -> Display -> Default User Interface -> Main window transparency
> For ColumnsUI this is Preferences -> Displat -> Columns UI -> 'Main' tab
> On a related note, can I please have that wallpaper, Griffinhart? I like it


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> On a related note, can I please have that wallpaper, Griffinhart? I like it


 


   
  (Should be 1920x1200. If it's not, tell me and I'll upload to somewhere else.)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Tilpo

griffinhart said:


> (Should be 1920x1200. If it's not, tell me and I'll upload to somewhere else.)
> 
> -- Griffinhart



Arigatou!

That reminds me, would you perhaps be able to recommend me some vocaloid albums? I've been meaning to check that genre out for some time, but every time I tried I got some low quality collection with HORRIBLE tagging. 
Could you PM it as to not derail this thread?


----------



## Griffinhart

Yup.
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## 0o0o0o

More transparent vocaloid


----------



## Tilpo

Yet even more transparent vocaloid 




That reminds me, I should turn all romaji titles to Hiragana/Katakana since I can read that now.


----------



## roadcykler

All I did was use the default install. Are there sonic advantages to doing all this stuff or is it more for convenience/visual reasons? 
   
  Then again, I don't think I have the knowledge of Foobar to even know what the various plugins and all the other stuff are much less how to install them.


----------



## WNBC

All of my tweaks are for aesthetics and not for sound quality.  I like the default settings for playing music.  But Foobar is pretty easy, each component or plug in is straightforward to install, just need to unzip the files to the correct location and usually the documentation associated with the file will be your guide.   Plus this thread is a good place to ask if you get stuck.  
http://www.foobar2000.org/components

  
  Quote: 





roadcykler said:


> All I did was use the default install. Are there sonic advantages to doing all this stuff or is it more for convenience/visual reasons?
> 
> Then again, I don't think I have the knowledge of Foobar to even know what the various plugins and all the other stuff are much less how to install them.


----------



## Griffinhart

Quote: 





0o0o0o said:


> More transparent vocaloid


 


 Listening to my favorite Miku song, I see.

 Hm, now I'm tempted to do a Columns UI-based layout, since it sure does look a lot cleaner.
   
  (I'm assuming that this is Columns.)

  -- Griffinhart


----------



## JackeShan




----------



## marc2003




----------



## kingoftown1

Quote: 





marc2003 said:


>


 

 I love the last.fm panels...would you be willing to share the scripts for the the artist pics and similar artists panels?


----------



## psiness

i'm also interested in getting your config. also, how are you displaying the album info in your superbar?


----------



## marc2003

i've been sharing them for a long time over on hydrogenaudio. here's a link to what you need.
   
  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22801321/samples.zip
   
  make sure you follow the readme carefully. BTW, the images script is named *thumbs*, all the others are self explanatory.


----------



## kingoftown1

thanks!


----------



## marc2003

Quote: 





psiness said:


> i'm also interested in getting your config. also, how are you displaying the album info in your superbar?


 

 http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=78234


----------



## WNBC

Love the look.  I guess I've been neglecting my Foobar when compared to you guys.
  
  Quote: 





jackeshan said:


>


----------



## forsberg

jackeshan said:


>




Wow that's nice. Where'd you get that theme?


----------



## Linkin

Simple, all the info I need & good contrast. I'm a sucker for the old school green screen style.


----------



## townes

That's a slightly modified DarkOne interface. I replaced the Peakmeter Spectrum component with the Waveform seekbar.
  In addition I use the TouchRemote DACP server (Foobar plug-in) together with the Apple Remote app on my iPad.


----------



## OPrwtos

Quote: 





townes said:


> That's a slightly modified DarkOne interface. I replaced the Peakmeter Spectrum component with the Waveform seekbar.
> In addition I use the TouchRemote DACP server (Foobar plug-in) together with the Apple Remote app on my iPad.


 
  hey you use dark one too   finally someone who knows a proper interface. I cant live without this interface. Its the best ever.


----------



## JackeShan

Quote: 





forsberg said:


> Wow that's nice. Where'd you get that theme?


 


  It's called xch4nge and I got it from deviantart. You can customize it however you want to.


----------



## forsberg

jackeshan said:


> It's called xch4nge and I got it from deviantart. You can customize it however you want to.




thanks - I'm using it now. Very customizable!

Only thing I don't like is there's no maximize button


----------



## JackeShan

Yeah I want that maximize button too. It was there in an earlier version.
  
  Quote: 





forsberg said:


> thanks - I'm using it now. Very customizable!
> Only thing I don't like is there's no maximize button


----------



## zhengwy

how different is the kernel audio output vs. direct sound out? I can't use kernel for my usb audigy 2 ns.


----------



## ROBSCIX

I have been working with a few different players lately but this is my latest Foobar configuration.  I generally use these larger GUI for get parties and put the player on my LCD TV in my Home Theater.

   
  The skin in the latest Xch4ange from Br3tt and this skin is very configurable for those a bit handier with foobar.


----------



## compoopers

http://whatimg.com/i/75179834401638064518.png
   
  I prefer simplicity in my music players!
   
  This sits on my desktop quite neatly.
   
  Images don't seem to be working for me . Maybe cause I'm a new user.


----------



## kingoftown1

Quote: 





compoopers said:


> http://whatimg.com/i/75179834401638064518.png
> 
> I prefer simplicity in my music players!
> 
> ...


 
  This is the wrong site to be linking to whatimg on


----------



## forsberg

robscix said:


> I have been working with a few different players lately but this is my latest Foobar configuration.  I generally use these larger GUI for get parties and put the player on my LCD TV in my Home Theater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice layout

I've got my EsPlaylist taking up my left side of the screen, while ELPlaylist, artist pictures and lyrics are on the right side

just found out yesterday - you can set the number of artist pictures in rotation. Default is set to 3.

btw - are you using lyrics show 3?

I had to tinker with it a bit to get it working. I deleted that WSH panel mod and lyrics 2, replace with lyrics 3, then played around with the panel settings to show properly. The only problem I have now is that some fonts are displayed with bad quality.


----------



## compoopers

Quote: 





kingoftown1 said:


> This is the wrong site to be linking to whatimg on


 


  Ohh derpety. I'm just so used to using it.


----------



## ROBSCIX

Quote: 





forsberg said:


> Nice layout
> I've got my EsPlaylist taking up my left side of the screen, while ELPlaylist, artist pictures and lyrics are on the right side
> just found out yesterday - you can set the number of artist pictures in rotation. Default is set to 3.
> btw - are you using lyrics show 3?
> I had to tinker with it a bit to get it working. I deleted that WSH panel mod and lyrics 2, replace with lyrics 3, then played around with the panel settings to show properly. The only problem I have now is that some fonts are displayed with bad quality.


 

 Thanks.

 I have been messing with different layouts, I get board and change things around while I am listening to music.
  This skin gets alot of compliments when we have parties for both visuals and sound quality. 
  I like big skins that shows lots of information about the Band/Artist, lyrics, album info..etc.
   
  I am not sure which lyric show panel it is right off hand (not at home).  I think it is the stock one but it took me some messing around to get it to operate the way I wanted it to.
  I haven't had any issues with it once I got it configured the way I wanted.


----------



## WNBC

Really Enjoying the DarkOne layout.  Way amazing.  If you have a tutorial for replacing the Lyrics 3 please share.  I can't seem to get it to work unless it is the pop out window. 
  Will take some time to get it looking as good as yours and others.  Unlike the standard Foobar columns UI it hasn't been easy to even do a panel split.  Would seem straight foward but when doing live editing it selects the whole screen rather than panels to split.  Eventually I'll get it to work but for now even the base DarkOne Layout is an improvement over the standard Foobar customizable layout. 
  
  Quote: 





forsberg said:


> Nice layout
> I've got my EsPlaylist taking up my left side of the screen, while ELPlaylist, artist pictures and lyrics are on the right side
> just found out yesterday - you can set the number of artist pictures in rotation. Default is set to 3.
> btw - are you using lyrics show 3?
> I had to tinker with it a bit to get it working. I deleted that WSH panel mod and lyrics 2, replace with lyrics 3, then played around with the panel settings to show properly. The only problem I have now is that some fonts are displayed with bad quality.


----------



## atakara

got my lil diddy x-fi titanium through ASIO4ALL playing . Pretty poor so only got a few albums in flac


----------



## ROBSCIX

Quote: 





atakara said:


> got my lil diddy x-fi titanium through ASIO4ALL playing . Pretty poor so only got a few albums in flac


 
  Not sure if you are talking about buying Flac albums off the net or not but you can just encode your existing CD's to FLAC, if you have any that is.
  When I buy a new CD, I encode it to Flac, add it to my music database and I put the original CD away.


----------



## forsberg

wnbc said:


> Really Enjoying the DarkOne layout.  Way amazing.  If you have a tutorial for replacing the Lyrics 3 please share.  I can't seem to get it to work unless it is the pop out window.
> Will take some time to get it looking as good as yours and others.  Unlike the standard Foobar columns UI it hasn't been easy to even do a panel split.  Would seem straight foward but when doing live editing it selects the whole screen rather than panels to split.  Eventually I'll get it to work but for now even the base DarkOne Layout is an improvement over the standard Foobar customizable layout.




here's my xch4nge with lyrics 3 plugin



here are my lyrics 3 panel preferences:



and here's my splitter settings:


----------



## WNBC

Wow, love the look of yours and thanks for the tips.  Still some bugs I need to figure out because it considers the whole screen as one panel instead of discrete panels.  But once I get that figured out I'll get those lyrics in there.
  
  Quote: 





forsberg said:


> here's my xch4nge with lyrics 3 plugin
> 
> here are my lyrics 3 panel preferences:
> 
> and here's my splitter settings:


----------



## compoopers

I like the simplistic look!


----------



## Stanzmastertron (May 26, 2018)

edited


----------



## atakara

mean't i'm too poor to buy the c'ds to get the flac


----------



## ROBSCIX

Quote: 





atakara said:


> mean't i'm too poor to buy the c'ds to get the flac


 


  You don't have used CD, game shops where you live?
  Bummer.


----------



## WNBC

Public Libraries are the best way to go.  Over last Summer I must have ripped 200 GB of music.  All Free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





robscix said:


> You don't have used CD, game shops where you live?
> Bummer.


----------



## atakara

Quote: 





wnbc said:


> Public Libraries are the best way to go.  Over last Summer I must have ripped 200 GB of music.  All Free


 


  I shall have to explore this method.


----------



## Cityscapego

Quote: 





sh4w said:


> just updated my setup!


 

  
  How do you guys make your waveform seekbar and visualiser (block waveform) so big/tall? Mine seem to be stuck as small little things and I cant drag them bigger. Am I doing something wrong? I'm using Columns UI, should I be default?


----------



## kingoftown1

I don't have any experience with Columns, but have you checked to make sure your other panels' sizes aren't locked?


----------



## ROBSCIX

I only use those visualizers within skins so I am unsure how you can resize them on their own.
  With the Xch4nge 4 skin and a few others I can think of you just drag them to the size you want.
  Check the properties as you might be able to size them by changing the variables.


----------



## AltairDusk

I tried 3 different configurations of my own and wasn't satisfied with any of them (don't have any screenshots).  After some poking around I ended up with DarkOne and I love it.  The multiple layouts and tabs are set up very well and it makes Foobar a pleasure to use instead of my first reaction on launching it of "oh god it's ugly".


----------



## dfkt

My netbook Columns UI setup, made from scratch. No control buttons, I do that via foo_w7shell.
   




   
  Oh, and my Winamp looks like this.


----------



## Tilpo

Wait, a work by Chris Vrenna that I have never seen before? I loved his work as drummer in NIN as well as him being lead artist for Tweaker. I never knew that he released anything outside of those two bands.


----------



## Griffinhart

What, you didn't know he did video game music? _Doom 3_, _American McGee's Alice_ (I don't believe he worked on the sequel, though), _Quake 4_, _Enter the Matrix_, a few others I don't remember off the top of my head.
   
  (In fact, I only know him through video games; as far as I know/care, NIN is 40% Trent Reznor and 60% Trent Reznor's angst.)
   
  -- Griffinhart


----------



## Tilpo

griffinhart said:


> What, you didn't know he did video game music? _Doom 3_, _American McGee's Alice_ (I don't believe he worked on the sequel, though), _Quake 4_, _Enter the Matrix_, a few others I don't remember off the top of my head.
> 
> (In fact, I only know him through video games; as far as I know/care, NIN is 40% Trent Reznor and 60% Trent Reznor's angst.)
> 
> -- Griffinhart



I never really listen to OST's. Usually I download them, and listen to them once or twice after which they will cast digital dust for eternity.
You might want to check out Tweaker though. Under that band Vrenna has released two rather excellent albums. Additionally there is a third album coming up this year, can't wait.


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





griffinhart said:


> _American McGee's Alice_ (I don't believe he worked on the sequel, though)


 

 One track on the sequel OST is by Vrenna, the rest is by Jason Tai and Marshall Crutcher. Well, American McGee had nothing to do with the sequel as well, besides putting his name on the box...


----------



## Achmedisdead

Pretty basic.....but works for me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (click for big)


----------



## falt

Picture tells everything, simple is best


----------



## Coop

Mine... 



  Showing some extra file info
   
   

  Some bouncy bars
   
   

  And for the nostalgia: 'analog' VU


----------



## H3ndrix




----------



## 177261

Quote: 





kingoftown1 said:


> I don't have any experience with Columns, but have you checked to make sure your other panels' sizes aren't locked?


 
   
  I've had the Columns plugin for years but i've never found out for what it's good for.
   
  Anyone know?
   
  And the Quicksearch plugin, was is it good for when i can use ctrl+f instead?


----------



## Mani ATH 87

Quote: 





coop said:


> Mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   



  I like my old school VU better, lol


----------



## emperorpwl

this thread is inspirational!


----------



## zalbard

Quote: 





oprwtos said:


> hey you use dark one too   finally someone who knows a proper interface. I cant live without this interface. Its the best ever.


 
  You guys forgot to replace the magnifying glass icon.


----------



## SkyBleu

Hey fellow FooBar2000 Users,
   
  I got a very novice question for you guys..How do I change the wallpaper of this program? I want to add some faded wallpaper to keep it less boring
   
  Cheers.


----------



## Tilpo

skybleu said:


> Hey fellow FooBar2000 Users,
> 
> I got a very novice question for you guys..How do I change the wallpaper of this program? I want to add some faded wallpaper to keep it less boring
> 
> Cheers.




Without doing any scripting, the only way I know it to be possible is if you use the Panel Stack Splitter component in ColumnsUI (foo_uie_panel_splitter).

If you replace all your regular spitters with Panel Stack Splitters then you can add a background. I have done this, and the results are decent, but you will find that some components will not support a semi-transparent background. 

This is an old picture of my configuration when I tried this:
While I miss the background feature, I otherwise think that default UI is better than ColumnsUI, so I don't use this anymore. As such I also forgot how to make it work exactly, but a quick google should do it.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





tilpo said:


> Without doing any scripting, the only way I know it to be possible is if you use the Panel Stack Splitter component in ColumnsUI (foo_uie_panel_splitter).
> 
> If you replace all your regular spitters with Panel Stack Splitters then you can add a background. I have done this, and the results are decent, but you will find that some components will not support a semi-transparent background.
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for the response!
   
  I'll give that a try and hopefully it should work I'm currently using the ColumnsUI for the DarkOne v4.0 that I am currently running.
   
  I have tried Google, and maybe I wasn't searching hard enough, but most of the pages were talking about complicated FooBar functions that got me confused, so I thought I'd drop by good ol' Head-Fi for a quick response


----------



## Tilpo

skybleu said:


> Thanks for the response!
> 
> I'll give that a try and hopefully it should work I'm currently using the ColumnsUI for the DarkOne v4.0 that I am currently running.
> 
> I have tried Google, and maybe I wasn't searching hard enough, but most of the pages were talking about complicated FooBar functions that got me confused, so I thought I'd drop by good ol' Head-Fi for a quick response




Just be sure to save your configuration before hand, because you need to change every splitter: vertical, horizontal and tab stacks, and even the top base, for it to really work.


----------



## SkyBleu

tilpo said:


> Just be sure to save your configuration before hand, because you need to change every splitter: vertical, horizontal and tab stacks, and even the top base, for it to really work.




Yes, thanks for reminding me! Will have a try later tonight.


----------



## marc2003




----------



## creek

http://postimg.org/image/6nb0twi75/


----------



## souomaior

The best foobar skin ever...


----------



## J.Pocalypse

A bit too busy for my taste, but it does look cool.


----------



## BacHolz

Quote: 





souomaior said:


> The best foobar skin ever...


 
   
  That is very impressive. As mentioned, perhaps a bit TMI, but still very appealing. Can you share more on what skin you have used and how you configured it so? I've been happy with JRMC and avoided foobar because the most attractive configs seem to involve so much effort for the novice. Seeing your setup prompts me to tackle the learning curve.


----------



## Stalker81598

I opted for function over fashion.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Simple.


----------



## souomaior

Quote: 





bacholz said:


> That is very impressive. As mentioned, perhaps a bit TMI, but still very appealing. Can you share more on what skin you have used and how you configured it so? I've been happy with JRMC and avoided foobar because the most attractive configs seem to involve so much effort for the novice. Seeing your setup prompts me to tackle the learning curve.


 
   
  The skin is called DarkOne, from http://www.deviantart.com/, and it's the latest version, 4.0. About configuration it's all explained in the author's page: http://tedgo.deviantart.com/art/DarkOne-v4-360862076?q=gallery%3Atedgo&qo=0


----------



## BacHolz

Quote: 





souomaior said:


> The skin is called DarkOne, from http://www.deviantart.com/, and it's the latest version, 4.0. About configuration it's all explained in the author's page: http://tedgo.deviantart.com/art/DarkOne-v4-360862076?q=gallery%3Atedgo&qo=0


 

 Thank you for the response. I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## Besdomny

souomaior said:


> The best foobar skin ever...


 
 I just wanted to thank you for mentioning this theme. I installed it just now and I am very happy with it so far.


----------



## Johnnyhi

haven't finish the mod... 
  
 original http://flipout69.deviantart.com/art/JAM-for-foobar2000-Additional-Screenshot-402986699?offset=10#comments


----------



## TJ Max

I hate fiddling around with stuff so mine is very simple.


----------



## vipervick

I just installed. Looks like this and none of the components I downloaded will work. Always gives and error when I try to unzip it. (using 7-zip).


----------



## TJ Max

You don't open the zip. Use foobar to install them as they are in the component section.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Could it be that the components aren't compatible with the latest version of Foobar? I've run into this problem more than a few times.
  
 As for my set up, I just keep it minimized and use the "Foobar2000 Controller PRO" app on my phone.


----------



## kharken

any customization that would allow the player on the taskbar?


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Just like any other decent player, it just offers previous, pause, next and album art.


----------



## nicholars

This is my foobar setup.... Took me a while to set this all up.... Pretty nice I think...
  
 Plugins I am using WASAPI - VST splitter - ElectriQ Equaliser....
  
 Foobar skin is customised version of "darkone v4.1" skin.


----------



## whirlwind




----------



## nicholars

vipervick said:


> I just installed. Looks like this and none of the components I downloaded will work. Always gives and error when I try to unzip it. (using 7-zip).


 
  
 Stunning setup there, must have taken you ages to set that up


----------



## nicholars

Another screenshot of this NICE skin called "darkone v4"... Easily the best skin for foobar.. It is also very nice to use..


----------



## Johnnyhi

nicholars said:


> Stunning setup there, must have taken you ages to set that up


 
 Which theme was he trying to install.


----------



## LostChild1

Simple, small enough to fit on the side of my screen, and above all else: functional.


----------



## Honkytime

Simple and straight to the point... well not really simple if you count learning about foobar. I also use the lcd app for the logitech g19  keyboard mini screen as well.


----------



## PleasantSounds

After experimenting a lot with what's possible and practical, I have settled for something simple and functional:


----------



## emueyes

I'm another with a liking for analogue meters, they bring back fond memories of four tracks, don't do a thing functionally though   Lyric Show 3 is very functional though, a great component. I don't usually have the Shpeck or lyrics windows open - with all that running, it takes up most of the second monitor, a 20" in portrait mode. I navigate mainly using the artist column. And yeah, there's a bit of unused space above the meters - I don't know what to do with it, open to suggestions


----------



## JohnSantana

is there any difference in using Foobar or Windows media Player or even Cyberlink Power DVD in terms of Sound Quality playing Normal Audio CD and FLAC files ?


----------



## nicholars

johnsantana said:


> is there any difference in using Foobar or Windows media Player or even Cyberlink Power DVD in terms of Sound Quality playing Normal Audio CD and FLAC files ?


 
  
 Yes basically foobar is better and more customisable... Just get foobar


----------



## Mdraluck23

emueyes said:


> I'm another with a liking for analogue meters, they bring back fond memories of four tracks, don't do a thing functionally though   Lyric Show 3 is very functional though, a great component. I don't usually have the Shpeck or lyrics windows open - with all that running, it takes up most of the second monitor, a 20" in portrait mode. I navigate mainly using the artist column. And yeah, there's a bit of unused space above the meters - I don't know what to do with it, open to suggestions


 
 Any way to copy what you have installed and do it for me? This is too complicated but yours is perfect.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Not 100% on the extra windows, but for the main player window, just go to Layout > Enable Custom something or other. Then, right click in each square until you have a completely empty box, save for the play/pause stuff, menus, vol. etc. Then, just right click and choose which  divider you want "left/right" or "up/down", After that, just right click and select "Add Element", and so on.
  
 It's only with custom themes n' such where things get a bit tricky.


----------



## gevorg

Recently I found *this* amazing Foobar2000 setup on a Russian site, fortunately they also have an English version of it (taken from the spoiler code of their topic thread, use Google Translate for navigation  ).





There is another great one there, but its still in-development, you can experiment if you want:


----------



## nicholars

Darkone 4.0 ppl


----------



## Tony6225

Here's my Foobar2000 setup using the Spotifoo skin from deviantart. The pics look a little fuzzy as because the screen capture for PrecisionX kinda sucks. LMK what you guys think.


----------



## daigo

gevorg said:


> Recently I found *this* amazing Foobar2000 setup on a Russian site, fortunately they also have an English version of it (taken from the spoiler code of their topic thread, use Google Translate for navigation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Any foobar screenshot looks even better when Anathema is being played.


----------



## smagicmans

Some of the screenshots in here is amazing, i'm stuck with the classic look for now.


----------



## Mdraluck23

DarkOne v4.0 thanks to you guys. Sweeeeeeeet.


----------



## funnyguy123

How do you sync foobar with android phones?


----------



## BucketInABucket

Plain but meets all my needs.


----------



## daigo

smagicmans said:


> Some of the screenshots in here is amazing, i'm stuck with the classic look for now.


 
 There are many self installing foobar2k packages that look really good, with clear instructions for setting it up initially.  DarkOne skins are all pretty easy to install and are pretty popular with everyone here, including myself.


----------



## smagicmans

Thanks. I will look into this tonight.


----------



## nicholars

Darkone is a bit annoying at first because it is quite different from the default skin, but once you get used to it, it works and looks much better than the default skin.


----------



## vipervick

This is how mine looks now after installing Darkone 4.0 - It's taking a lot to get used to. I'm still very new to Foobar.


----------



## Stonephace

I've only just got into F2K, and I'm not entirely sure I've got the skill to set iu up 'properly', but there are some aspects of it that do interest me (playing around with TB Isone for one).
  
 I've installed Darkone and like it a lot. But. I'm not that interested in having album art and such on display. I'd like an interface with a good search function that instead of the album art just has the artist name presented in a nice clear 'box' - does that make sense? If it does, do you folks know anything suitable?


----------



## itchyears

nice thread never ever bothered to setup foobar fully with settings and all but this may be the ticket !


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Didn't feel like creating a new thread for it, but I just upgraded from 1.2.2 to 1.3 Beta 7 and noticing the 1.3 has a more laid-back sound? The vocals are slightly less in your face and it behaves actually better in terms of "limiting" vol levels if using my custom dolby headphone config, the newer version fares slightly better when playing brickwalled recordings but then again I do prefer the forwardness of 1.2.2. 
  
 It's not a huge difference by any means no but it's a difference and I hate hearing it. xD

 EDIT: wait, could also be due to newer version of WASAPI... 
 EDIT2: Looks more like a case of foobar2000 player itself, after comparing Directsound vs Directsound.


----------



## Imamuppet




----------



## J.Pocalypse

^Really nice! Has a very Metro look/vibe to it. I like it.


----------



## daigo

Nice skin, imamuppet.  Looks good full screened.


----------



## nicholars

rpgwizard said:


> Didn't feel like creating a new thread for it, but I just upgraded from 1.2.2 to 1.3 Beta 7 and noticing the 1.3 has a more laid-back sound? The vocals are slightly less in your face and it behaves actually better in terms of "limiting" vol levels if using my custom dolby headphone config, the newer version fares slightly better when playing brickwalled recordings but then again I do prefer the forwardness of 1.2.2.
> 
> It's not a huge difference by any means no but it's a difference and I hate hearing it. xD
> 
> ...


 
  
 I thought I noticed that as well when I updated my Xonar drivers to unified and also foobar to 1.3.... Not sure if I was imagining it or if its actually different... Sort of slightly more laid back sounding.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

nicholars said:


> I thought I noticed that as well when I updated my Xonar drivers to unified and also foobar to 1.3.... Not sure if I was imagining it or if its actually different... Sort of slightly more laid back sounding.


 

 It's not that I think it sounds worse, I kinda like what I hear as improved "brickwall recordings playback" (less clipping heard especially with bass, especially when using plugins and what not which can make the signal louder) but my preferences tend to lean towards a forward / aggressive sound.

 I would also say it has a more speaker-like soundstaging compared to more traditional closed in soundstaging in older versions. I kinda like that soundstage perception change but at the same time I would like the vocals to be equally much in your face as on v1.2.x.


----------



## nicholars

I thought it sounded smoother treble and also sounds like it is normalised slightly... Like if you put on night mode / normalisation on a AV reciever, maybe I was just imagining it, I forgot about it until I read your post. Not sure why it would affect the sound by updating to unified drivers or foobar 1.3, I don't think it should make any difference.... But I did notice what you said as well.


----------



## Imamuppet

j.pocalypse said:


> ^Really nice! Has a very Metro look/vibe to it. I like it.


 
  
  


daigo said:


> Nice skin, imamuppet.  Looks good full screened.


 
 Yeah, I like it too. It's called jam v1.1 and I downloaded it from deviant art. Here's another view, this one is artist info:


----------



## adri123

tilpo said:


> Without doing any scripting, the only way I know it to be possible is if you use the Panel Stack Splitter component in ColumnsUI (foo_uie_panel_splitter).
> 
> If you replace all your regular spitters with Panel Stack Splitters then you can add a background. I have done this, and the results are decent, but you will find that some components will not support a semi-transparent background.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi Tilpo,
  
 I have several questions concerning foobar theme GUI setup etc.
 i like the look of your interface; I'm new to foobar2000 and am comfortable with changing parameters etc.
 I'm interrested to know what is your configuration:
  
*1. *Your playlist view what is it? Is it ESPlaylist or is it SimPlaylist?
  
 With ESPlaylist i don't manage to get the little arrow in the Playing column for the file currently being played.
 While in SimPlaylist it is there. And I see in your above image it is there too. So is it SimPlaylist ?
 On the other hand, you have a search bar on botton which looks like the ESPlaylist search bar.. so i'm confused.  Could you please tell me what do you use and how in a few words?
  
*2*. As fore the lyrics (i saw that on another screenshot of yours) you advise using two components , one for getting the lyrics in a tag and the other one for displaying text.
 but i see that there is one a specific component on foobar website called LyricShowPanel 3.
 Any advantage/disadvantage on one method comparing to the other?
  
*3.* A lot fo components are being discussed but the foobar website does not have them all listed in the components section. Why is it so ?
  
*4.* I'd like to have component for queing. In a few words i'd like it to contain the currently playing track and i'd like to be able to easily add tracks at the end of the queue, remove some tracks etc.
 What method do you advise?
  
*5. *For browsing the computer file system what do you use?
  
*6. *I saw on one of your screenshots you have a component showing basic info for the current track. How do you do that? Actually i'd just liek to have a clear and not too big thong showing artist, album and title. plus time elpsed and total length. that it i think, maybe codec too..
  
  
 Feel free to reply to any of those or all  
  
 Be well 
  
 Adrien


----------



## Quietsy

I'm using the default UI with Facets, Biography view and Lyrics show panel v3.
 It's lightning fast, I tried different themes and the slowness annoyed me.


----------



## Depechetraff

I haven't futzed around with it too much, but this is how I've got it set up on my little Sony laptop/tablet.


----------



## adri123

Hi all,
 how can i easily change the icons of the default user interface? 
 i mean the control buttons : play, pause, stop, next etc.
  
 right clicking the icons allow to browse for .ico files. 
 is there a site to fiund such foobar icons?
  
 by google searching i only found forum threads with .fcb files. These cannot be used byt he default user interface right?
  
 Any help would be appreciated.
  
 Adrien


----------



## Chronoclast

What settings did you use for the Waveform at the bottom and the entire top bar there? It's a really cool layout!
  
 Quote:


forsberg said:


> here's my xch4nge with lyrics 3 plugin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kraken2109

Here's mine


----------



## Greyson

Neat thread, Foobar is the best Windows music player i've used. This is a layout I customized myself.


----------



## 62ohm

Here's mine;
  

  
  
 On the bottom left corner, there 5 icons there. If I click the 3rd icon (middle icon) it will show the lyrics of the song currently playing, and the 4th icon shows artist's information.


----------



## kraken2109

62ohm said:


> Here's mine;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Details on how you made it so pretty?


----------



## 62ohm

kraken2109 said:


> Details on how you made it so pretty?


 
  
 Here you go http://rikitiki11.deviantart.com/art/One-of-those-foobar-Metro-1-8-2-364177682


----------



## kraken2109

62ohm said:


> Here you go http://rikitiki11.deviantart.com/art/One-of-those-foobar-Metro-1-8-2-364177682


 

 Thanks, probably a silly question but with default foobar layout it's easy to modify things like sizes of the panels, how do I do that with this? e.g. make the artist list taller, or the spectrum analyser larger?


----------



## 62ohm

kraken2109 said:


> Thanks, probably a silly question but with default foobar layout it's easy to modify things like sizes of the panels, how do I do that with this? e.g. make the artist list taller, or the spectrum analyser larger?


 
  
 No idea, I didn't change anything of the theme.


----------



## elmoe

My foobar. I think the "theme" is called Flex.


----------



## Barnett114

greyson said:


> Neat thread, Foobar is the best Windows music player i've used. This is a layout I customized myself.


 
  
 If you don't mind could you share your setup?


----------



## vipervick

Are there any good EQ presets? I listen mainly to lower levels and would like to give Rock some punch!


----------



## Barnett114




----------



## BaTou069

My setup is some DarkOne Skin from deviantart


----------



## icedtea_chao

Just migrated from Mediamonkey to Foobar. Why? The spectrum graph was just too shiny for me to pass up. After spending a few hours wrapping my head around how layouts and components worked, I ended up with this.
  

  
 Edit:
 Here's a portable installation with my theme: http://www.mediafire.com/download/1a7h45w6x0d7zl8/foobar2000.rar
  
 If you want to view your library by folder structure and your music is stored in C:\Path\To\Music\ you can get rid of the root nodes so you don't need to expand C:, Path:, To: and Music: in the Album List panel. I put an instruction text file for that in the folder.
  
 Ctrl+P to access the Preferences to set up your Library.
  
*To change various colors:*
 To start things off, open Preferences with Ctrl+P, Display -> Columns UI -> Colours and Fonts -> Change the colors here. Now you'll need to hunt around a bit.
  
*For example, to change the pink "Now Playing" rectangular highlight color in the ELPlaylist panel:*
 1)  right click inside the ELPlaylist panel -> Settings
 2)  Find the line: $if(%el_isplaying%,$gradientrect($sub($get(text.left),8),0,%el_width%,%el_height%,138-90-130,138-90-130,,verticle))
  
 Here, the $gradientrect function draws the rectangle and does a gradient fill. You can google the function and you'll find this website which essentially says the first "138-90-130" is the the RGB value for the internal color (of the rectangle) and the second "138-90-130" is the RGB value for the border color. So change these to what you want.
  
 3) $if($and(%el_selected%,$not(%el_isplaying%)),$gradientrect($sub($get(text.left),8),0,%el_width%,%el_height%,0-100-100,0-100-100,,verticle),)
  
 Similarly change the two "0-100-100" to what you want. This will be the color of the rectangle showing what you selected/clicked on in the playlist.
  
*To change the "Now Playing" text color*
 4) In the "Per Second" tab, you see:
 $drawtextex($get(track.text),
             $get(text.left),0,$get(text.right),%el_height%,%PLAY.TEXT.COLOUR%,vcenter end_ellipsis)
 5) Now, you can change %PLAY.TEXT.COLOUR% to the RGB value you want, *OR* you can click the "Field definition" tab at the very top and edit its value there.
 6) In the "Field Definition" tab, you'll also see GROUP.TEXT.COLOUR and GROUP.GLOW.COLOUR, which sets the colour for the album/artist headings in the playlist.
  
*To change the background color of the ELPlaylist panel*
 7) Click the "Style" tab and change the custom background color.
  
*To change the teal* *color of the: time elapsed playing current song on the bottom*
 8) Right click around the area of the elapsed time -> Splitter Settings
 9) "Script" tab -> "Per Second" tab -> change "0-220-215" to the RGB value you want.
 10) To change the background color of this panel -> "Behaviour" tab -> "Change colour"
  
*To change the color of the tabs (Playlist, Lyrics, Biography, Stats):*
 11) Right click in the area of the tabs -> Splitter Settings -> Script
 12) I believe I set 0-220-215 as the color of the text when the tab is selected/active and 102-167-197 as the color when inactive.
  
 Thankfully, right clicking the wave spectrum panel and the seekbar panel will let you change the colors with much less hassle.
  
 And that should be most of the colors covered.


----------



## MikoLayer

man, that looks pretty sweet in the antiquated EL equipment-ish way. Kinda reminds me I need to try that game (Eden) someday too, now that I just got done with cross channel - took me like 3 years playing it on and off XD
  
 As for foobar settings, I had some very elaborate custom skin back in the 0.8.x days but that's a thing of the past. Will go thru the entire thread when I get my DAC fixed and start using foobar again..


icedtea_chao said:


> Just migrated from Mediamonkey to Foobar. Why? The spectrum graph was just too shiny for me to pass up. After spending a few hours wrapping my head around how layouts and components worked, I ended up with this.


----------



## vipervick

Are there any good EQ presets? I don't have time to manually fiddle around with it.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

vipervick said:


> Are there any good EQ presets? I don't have time to manually fiddle around with it.


 
  
 Fixed.
  
 Are there any good EQ presets? I don't have *the patience* to manually fiddle around with it.
  

  
 I'm the same way.


----------



## vipervick

j.pocalypse said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Are there any good EQ presets? I don't have *the patience* to manually fiddle around with it.
> 
> ...


 
 LOL, if I could do this at work I would have more than enough time. I don't even get to sit at my computer when home...


----------



## PleasantSounds

j.pocalypse said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Are there any good EQ presets? I don't have *the patience* to manually fiddle around with it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Time and patience are not the only requirements to get it right. 
 What helps is to start with the frequency response curve of your headphones/speakers and try to flatten it by the EQ settings, but there's many factors affecting it:

the type of music, or even the specific recordings 
all the devices in your signal path, in particular dac and amp
volume level
personal preferences
 I have several presets for various combinations which give me the results I'm after (or at least a starting point), but I'm pretty sure they would not work well for others.


----------



## vipervick

To the point...
  
 iTunes has built in presets (Rock, Classical...) but I refuse to use it for anything except putting songs on my iPod Classic.


----------



## daigo

vipervick said:


> Are there any good EQ presets? I don't have time to manually fiddle around with it.


 
  
 There are presets that come with the base foobar2k install, but 'good' is such a subjective term for audio.  You really have to try them out with your music and gear and see if you find anything to your liking.


----------



## vipervick

Where does one find these "said" presets???


----------



## Johnnyhi

vipervick said:


> Where does one find these "said" presets???


 
  
 File > Preferences > Playback > DSP Manager


----------



## whirlwind




----------



## Yanec

I use a large interface with large volume and song sliders. I use the large interface to display both the library and the current album list with all the info. On tabs I have the equalizer(wonder why as I never use it), some general info - album art and lyrics and some technical info - meters, scopes, etc. I prefer darker interface as I use a laptop and dark extends battery life. No beauty added - simple and classical style. Under the hood all is bit perfect, WASAPI transport.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## vipervick

johnnyhi said:


> File > Preferences > Playback > DSP Manager


 
 Added Equalizer in DSP manager. But when displayed there are no presets. Just a flat EQ that I can fat finger twitch.


----------



## funkoid

forsberg said:


> here's my xch4nge with lyrics 3 plugin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That looks fantastic forsberg, I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get the album cover library list showing though?


----------



## Maxx134

icedtea_chao said:


> Just migrated from Mediamonkey to Foobar. Why? The spectrum graph was just too shiny for me to pass up. After spending a few hours wrapping my head around how layouts and components worked, I ended up with this.


 
 hello I have to say i just love your setup so
 can i ask how you get that spectum to look like that and care to share your setting/theme?


----------



## icedtea_chao

maxx134 said:


> hello I have to say i just love your setup so
> can i ask how you get that spectum to look like that and care to share your setting/theme?


 
  
 Here's a portable installation with my theme: http://www.mediafire.com/download/1a7h45w6x0d7zl8/foobar2000.rar
  
 If you want to view your library by folder structure and your music is stored in C:\Path\To\Music\ you can get rid of the root nodes so you don't need to expand C:, Path:, To: and Music: in the Album List panel. I put an instruction text file for that in the folder.
  
 Oh and Ctrl+P to access the Preferences to set up your Library.


----------



## Maxx134

Thanks!


----------



## A_Man_Eating_Duck

This is my simple layout. 


 Default UI
 Facets
 Simplaylist


----------



## oli1122

My setup is heavily based on the one Logan from TekSyndicate showed in his video, with a few colour changes and a little bit of resiing for my smaller screen resolution. 

  
 TekSyndicate Video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5um6NEMZGZo


----------



## Zephead

Thanks to everyone on this thread who mentioned DarkOne. I'm now running V4 and I'm finally happy with Foobar2k.


----------



## miyamoto

Thanks to this amazing thread I came to know of wonders of foobar and have managed to make some themes/skin work and is enjoying it.
  
 I am using DarkOne  v4 from http://tedgo.deviantart.com/art/DarkOne-v4-360862076 and it works.Is there a possibility to move the central album picture/album art to be smaller and if possible to switch it to the left where the library is?In older versions clicking a small button above the album art could do it.I cannot find this in the new 4 version.Is it also possible to include the shpeck verycolorful spectrumto this version?
 I have re-installed foobar about 20 times messing up and fixing it,so not a complicated method would be appreciated.


----------



## Honkytime

miyamoto said:


> Thanks to this amazing thread I came to know of wonders of foobar and have managed to make some themes/skin work and is enjoying it.
> 
> I am using DarkOne  v4 from http://tedgo.deviantart.com/art/DarkOne-v4-360862076 and it works.Is there a possibility to move the central album picture/album art to be smaller and if possible to switch it to the left where the library is?In older versions clicking a small button above the album art could do it.I cannot find this in the new 4 version.Is it also possible to include the shpeck verycolorful spectrumto this version?
> I have re-installed foobar about 20 times messing up and fixing it,so not a complicated method would be appreciated.


 
 You don't need to re-install it. in the preferences just use the reset all or reset page buttons. as for added or removing panels just mess around with the columns UI panel in the preferences, that's how the layout its created its a bit of a learning curve to figure out the splitters and orientation. but once you figure it out you can customize the whole layout.


----------



## miyamoto

honkytime said:


> You don't need to re-install it. in the preferences just use the reset all or reset page buttons. as for added or removing panels just mess around with the columns UI panel in the preferences, that's how the layout its created its a bit of a learning curve to figure out the splitters and orientation. but once you figure it out you can customize the whole layout.


 
 The learning curve is indeed very steep! Everytime i change something its messed and have to reinstall again.


----------



## Honkytime

i overcame the learning curve thou it took me 3 weeks of playing with it for about 4 hrs a night and made myself this layout as for add-on's i run shpeck, lyric panel 3, peak meter and vumeter learning how to set the splitters properly was the hard part so here is how i laid out mine i hope it helps (notice how you set the splitter inside the splitters)


----------



## Hugh Tash

tilpo said:


> You need a different spectrum visualization. I think the setup you quoted is a columns UI setup. I don;t know whether there is a good alternative spectrum visualization for default UI.


 
  
 Actually quite a good alternative for *Default UI* spectrum visualization does exist - it's called *Musical Spectrum*.
  
 When talking about Visualizations plugins, I recommend you to try *Musical Spectrum* (foo_musical_spectrum) plugin.
  
 It's a really great visualization component for both: *Default UI* and *Columns UI*.
  
 http://www.hydrogenaud.io/forums/index.php?showtopic=97404


----------



## nbakid2000

miyamoto said:


> Thanks to this amazing thread I came to know of wonders of foobar and have managed to make some themes/skin work and is enjoying it.
> 
> I am using DarkOne  v4 from http://tedgo.deviantart.com/art/DarkOne-v4-360862076 and it works.Is there a possibility to move the central album picture/album art to be smaller and if possible to switch it to the left where the library is?In older versions clicking a small button above the album art could do it.I cannot find this in the new 4 version.Is it also possible to include the shpeck verycolorful spectrumto this version?
> I have re-installed foobar about 20 times messing up and fixing it,so not a complicated method would be appreciated.


 
  
 I cannot get the DarkOne v4 to load with the newest version of Foobar. It gives me a crash error every time I try.


----------



## Fabithierry

"Rumianekk" http://slowboyfast.deviantart.com/art/rumianekk-452237201


----------



## Chronoclast

Fusion Beta 2.4.1: http://www.deviantart.com/art/Fusion-Beta-v-2-4-1-16-Feb-2015-464482526
  
 It's the best theme I have ever worked with. So comprehensive and feature-rich.
  

*Main View:*
  
  
 (image missing)
  
*Album Drop-Down:*
  

  
*Handles Multi-Discs Well:*
  

  
*Lots of Easy-Access UI Customizations:*
  

  
  
 Also, I put my entire media library into a playlist; runs incredibly smooth. Seriously one of the best themes out there.


----------



## InsanityOne

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote: 





chronoclast said:


> Fusion Beta 2.4.1: http://www.deviantart.com/art/Fusion-Beta-v-2-4-1-16-Feb-2015-464482526
> 
> It's the best theme I have ever worked with. So comprehensive and feature-rich.
> 
> ...





 
 Wow, thanks for posting about this! It is really awesome! My Foobar installation was getting quite old and I was using a different (but kind of similar) theme package. But this is much better! The only con is that my old theme had to Lyrics and Last.fm integration complete... I hope this one gets it finished soon!


----------



## dmbr

dupe


----------



## dmbr

Here's mine...would really appreciate some feedback if you have any, especially on the ordering of the DSP chain 
  

 DSP list:

  
_*Noise Sharpening DSP*_ setting at 9%.
  
_*Dolby Headphone related settings*_ (DH, Channel Mixer, Matrix Mixer, Electri-Q) according to this config
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/555263/foobar2000-dolby-headphone-config-comment-discuss
  
 with Joe Blogg's EQ settings:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/555263/foobar2000-dolby-headphone-config-comment-discuss/735#post_11190310
  
 Sox setting:

  
  
  
ReLife setting (VST effect):

  
 For some music I'll also use foo_dsp_bassexciter with the creator's recommended settings, placing the DSP at the top of the chain in Foobar.
  

 How it looks:


----------



## Fabithierry

Right now, i'm using this setup with the "youtube plugin" like a filter.


----------



## XipeTotec

Clean and itunes-like. But much much more reliable and comfortable.


----------



## kkaky37t

xipetotec said:


> Clean and itunes-like. But much much more reliable and comfortable.


 
 Awesome!


----------



## kkaky37t

I'm useing foobar2000 1.29 with wasapi.It's really awesome!


----------



## XipeTotec

kkaky37t said:


> I'm useing foobar2000 1.29 with wasapi.It's really awesome!


 
  
 I get distortion when using Wasapi. I configured foobar with ASIO and DSD.


----------



## asilker

Here's my current setup. I'm using WASAPI out like a few other folks here. I've tried to keep the components I use relatively sparse to keep my folder small and the program smooth. Also Panel Stack Splitter is heaven sent I think - really cleaned up the aesthetic of my layout. If anyone is interested in using my portable build, shoot me a PM I'd love to share.


----------



## gevorg

^^ nice use of the waveform seekbar!


----------



## Fabithierry

asilker said:


> Here's my current setup. I'm using WASAPI out like a few other folks here. I've tried to keep the components I use relatively sparse to keep my folder small and the program smooth. Also Panel Stack Splitter is heaven sent I think - really cleaned up the aesthetic of my layout. If anyone is interested in using my portable build, shoot me a PM I'd love to share.


 cool


----------



## marc2003

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/22801321/images/foobar2000-130415.png
  
 edit: playlist viewer on the right can be downloaded here... http://br3tt.deviantart.com/art/JSPlaylist-509803158


----------



## XipeTotec

marc2003 said:


>


 
  
 lovely set up.
 do you mind sharing? i'd love to test it


----------



## Fabithierry

you are god


----------



## Greyson

Made some updates to my skin.


----------



## XipeTotec

greyson said:


> Made some updates to my skin.


 
  
 nice gui. but you stole my face dude....


----------



## Fabithierry

greyson said:


> Made some updates to my skin.


 wow! Link?


----------



## asilker

greyson said:


> Made some updates to my skin.




Well hello again, Greyson. Looking seasonably floral I see


----------



## lucidreamer

I use Foobar to stream audio from my Subsonic client via home network, though it can work outside of network as well. Works really well, there is an option in Subsonic to play the files in external player using playlist and uncompressed files can be streamed as is without conversion to MP3 by default.
  
 One question.... did anyone try to configure the Foobar equalizer to compensate for the headphone frequency graph? For instance, my current HE-400 has small spikes around 1kHz and a drop around 3-5kHz and 11 and 12 kHz as posted on the graphs from here: http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/HiFiMANHE400.pdf. Also significant drop in the treble region after 11kHz and more.
  
 So I thought it might be a good idea to compensate these spikes and drops via equalizer in Foobar to make the HE-400 sound more linear and flat.
  
 I created a preset file that has the following data in it (the actual filename is he-400.feq, sorry I cannot post attachments):
  
5
3
1
0
0
0
0
0
0
-1
2
5
6
7
6
4
6
9
  
 It makes HE-400 sound much more alive and realistic, I think, with more body to the mids, more clarity in the upper treble and punchier bass.
  
 Was that already discussed in the forum and I am just reinventing the wheel? There might be equalizer presets available for each phone somewhere, I have not searched for them yet though.
  
 Any thoughts?


----------



## castleofargh

lucidreamer said:


> I use Foobar to stream audio from my Subsonic client via home network, though it can work outside of network as well. Works really well, there is an option in Subsonic to play the files in external player using playlist and uncompressed files can be streamed as is without conversion to MP3 by default.
> 
> One question.... did anyone try to configure the Foobar equalizer to compensate for the headphone frequency graph? For instance, my current HE-400 has small spikes around 1kHz and a drop around 3-5kHz and 11 and 12 kHz as posted on the graphs from here: http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/HiFiMANHE400.pdf. Also significant drop in the treble region after 11kHz and more.
> 
> ...


 

 1/not sure it's the right topic
 2/ get yourself a vsp VST wrapper and add a parametric equalizer to foobar instead of using the default not so amazing sliders. (many are free like easyQ or electriQ)
 edit: vsp vst .... ptsd ..... close enough right ^_^ (sorry for the typo)


----------



## kraken2109

lucidreamer said:


> I use Foobar to stream audio from my Subsonic client via home network, though it can work outside of network as well. Works really well, there is an option in Subsonic to play the files in external player using playlist and uncompressed files can be streamed as is without conversion to MP3 by default.
> 
> One question.... did anyone try to configure the Foobar equalizer to compensate for the headphone frequency graph? For instance, my current HE-400 has small spikes around 1kHz and a drop around 3-5kHz and 11 and 12 kHz as posted on the graphs from here: http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/HiFiMANHE400.pdf. Also significant drop in the treble region after 11kHz and more.
> 
> ...


 
 You'd be much better off with a parametric EQ.


----------



## Barnett114

greyson said:


> Made some updates to my skin.


 
  
 Could you please share this, if you don't mind?


----------



## Greyson

Sorry, it's not packed up to be distributed. It references files for icons and overlays that are stored in a folder somewhere on my computer and it's using various other user-specific hacks that I wouldn't even know where to begin making it redistributable.


----------



## coastal1

Just got the iFi Micro iDSD and pretty new to both Foobar and hq headphones.  Currently using WASAPI on Foobar to play FLAC, but want to try DSD so per IFis recommendation I'm going to do a full uninstall, then (1) dl SACD/DSD plugin, (2) dl Foobar, and (3) dl ASIO plug-in.  Will also add WASAPI.  Any other essential plug-ins/components/settings for the best sounding music?  I'll worry about skins and such later, just want to play hq music first.  I'll be trying the Micro as both a DAC/amp and purely as a DAC connected to a Bottlehead Crack amp.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Jokanok

I am comparing JRiver with Foobar2000.
 I would prefer to use Foobar because it is good and free. But JRiver is pretty complete and does not require a learning curve.
 JRiver has in its main window in the right upper corner a DSP button and when you hoover over it with the mouse, it shows the full audio path.
 I really like this feature of JRiver. I tried to find something similar for Foobar but could not find anything.
 Could someone with more experience with Foobar please help me out? I would really appreciate some assistance?


----------



## whirlwind

Anybody care to comment on how i can make and save a playlist.
  
 I finally figured it out.


----------



## vipervick

I still can't find EQ presets.


----------



## TsukiNick

Haha I can't go back to foobar after using J River it's just so much more appealing.

 utorrent is downloading Ubuntu 15.04 not music.


----------



## odib

My Simple foobar set up.


----------



## Jurassic5

Here's my setup. Don't think I can upload images, so here's a link.
http://puu.sh/iRfVd/f35b442a3f.png


----------



## despuit

I'm going to have to read through this lol, I do have a problem though. My install is now Japanese, and I am very white english lad lol. Could someone post a screenshot of where to navigate to change this?

 As you can see here the menu has been re-written. I am in the display menu, I just can't figure it out. From what I can make out it is though I am probably wrong:

 Component-->Media Library-->Tools-->Keyboard Shortcuts-->Playback Settings-->Display-->Shell Intergration-->Networking-->Advanced
  
http://s8.postimg.org/y317oavxh/Foo_Bar_Settings_08_07_15_VER_1_0.jpg

 As opposed to Component-->Display-->Keyboard Shortcuts--->Media Library-->Networking-->Playback-->Shell Intergration-->Tools--->Advanced
  
 All so my setup: http://s22.postimg.org/vaisg2k1t/Foo_Bar_Main_08_07_15_VER_1_0.jpg


----------



## comperic2003

Fairly simple:


----------



## x_lk

PIPO X8, with touch screen, running Windows 10, is a perfect match for foobar2000. I setup foobar2000 to upsample everything to DSD128, then outputs to Teac UD-301 through ASIO: FLAC->Sox resampler(352800Hz)->foo_dsd_asio(SDM D,FP64,DSD128)->TEAC ASIO driver->TEAC UD-301.
Lossless music files are hosted on NAS, which can be accessed by X8 through Wifi.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Anyone know if the f2k volume control is a 32-bit float point? I realize this may be the wrong thread to ask on but this has a strong following.


----------



## mindbomb

It is iirc. It's pretty standard to use 32 float for that.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

soundsgoodtome said:


> Anyone know if the f2k volume control is a 32-bit float point? I realize this may be the wrong thread to ask on but this has a strong following.


 
  


mindbomb said:


> It is iirc. It's pretty standard to use 32 float for that.


 


 Right on, thanks for the input.

 If anyone can confirm that'd be great.


----------



## PleasantSounds

I seem to recall f2k uses 64-bit DSP, and that includes volume control.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

pleasantsounds said:


> I seem to recall f2k uses 64-bit DSP, and that includes volume control.


 
  


mindbomb said:


> It is iirc. It's pretty standard to use 32 float for that.


 


 This means 0 bit reduction/loss with a few DB attenuation from the F2K volume control, correct?


----------



## PleasantSounds

In relation to the dynamic range of your source material  - yes. The noise should be reduced proportionally to the signal attenuation.
 Just keep in mind that with digital attenuation also the analog signal on the output of the DAC will be weaker, so you will be reducing the SNR of your analog circuits. 
 A few dB won't matter that much though, even if you had a 16 bit processor.


----------



## GreenBow

How do you set Foobar up though. I am new to it.
  
 At the moment I am using the Media Go music player. It shows me a list of tiles which are album covers for my ripped CDs. I click on one and I get the tracklist.
  
 However in Foobar so far I only imported one album because I can't work out how to configure. I want it to look like a list of tiles like I have in Media Go. Or I want it to look like a list of album names and then clicking one gets me to the album ot play.
  
 At the moment all I have is playlist one for the album that I imported. I have tried various stuff in Foobar settings.  When I click album list pin preference it lists all the music that is stored on my PC for other media players. However I can only play the single album that I imported. 

 The album listing also looks a mess.
  
 I am at the point of giving up and buying JRiver.


----------



## castleofargh

greenbow said:


> How do you set Foobar up though. I am new to it.
> 
> At the moment I am using the Media Go music player. It shows me a list of tiles which are album covers for my ripped CDs. I click on one and I get the tracklist.
> 
> ...


 

 google some stuff like foobar + facets
 or foobar + br3tt who's made some nice looking things on deviantart
  
 but ultimately, if you're not into customizing at all and struggle with foobar, I would suggest to indeed go for whatever works for you as is. be it itune, WMP, jriver and plenty of other choices free or not that show cover albums one way or another.


----------



## GreenBow

Yeh today I added WASAPI and adding some silence at the beginning add-ons. I don't mind mucking about and modding even though I am no expert, by a long way. However I can't make sense of Foobar. However I have your tips and will go check these now.
  
 Basically I need a player that makes sense and that will work with the Mojo.


----------



## oAmadeuso

x_lk said:


> PIPO X8, with touch screen, running Windows 10, is a perfect match for foobar2000. I setup foobar2000 to upsample everything to DSD128, then outputs to Teac UD-301 through ASIO: FLAC->Sox resampler(352800Hz)->foo_dsd_asio(SDM D,FP64,DSD128)->TEAC ASIO driver->TEAC UD-301.
> Lossless music files are hosted on NAS, which can be accessed by X8 through Wifi.


 
  
 Looks like it could work for me, cheap solution too.
 Do you have any issues with gaps between tracks?
 Gapless playback is a must for me.


----------



## GroovyGI

greenbow said:


> How do you set Foobar up though. I am new to it.
> 
> At the moment I am using the Media Go music player. It shows me a list of tiles which are album covers for my ripped CDs. I click on one and I get the tracklist.
> 
> ...


 

 There are a few YouTube video setups. Try foobar2000: Getting Started and Theming - Tek Syndicate https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5um6NEMZGZo


----------



## GreenBow

I was thinking about getting Foobar sorted because I am intersted in the Chord Mojo. However there are issues. I think solution might be to get JRiver. Foobar ultimately free though.


----------



## oAmadeuso

greenbow said:


> I was thinking about getting Foobar sorted because I am intersted in the Chord Mojo. However there are issues. I think solution might be to get JRiver. Foobar ultimately free though.



There's a learning curve with foobar but it's worth putting the work in.


----------



## Headphile32

I have both Foobar and JRiver in the Ponomusic I have on my PC. The Ponomusic sounds noticeably better than Foobar.  Not sure why as I  though Foobar was set up right.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

oamadeuso said:


> There's a learning curve with foobar but it's worth putting the work in.


 
 No doubt but I'm at the point where WSH panel mod scripts would be my next step and since scripts are not my forte to say the least I'm at all stop.  What I wanted was a toolbar similar to that in Darkone v4.  Here's my current layout:


----------



## oAmadeuso

bob a (sd) said:


> No doubt but I'm at the point where WSH panel mod scripts would be my next step and since scripts are not my forte to say the least I'm at all stop.  What I wanted was a toolbar similar to that in Darkone v4.  Here's my current layout:



Scripts beyond me to.
Was using ColumnsUI for everything then gave in and installed the very good dark one v4 theme.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

oamadeuso said:


> Scripts beyond me to.
> Was using ColumnsUI for everything then gave in and installed the very good dark one v4 theme.


 
  
 I do like a lot of what he has in DarkOne v4 but not all.  Not sure how configurable it is allowing users to delete items they don't want (e.g. lyrics, ratings, etc.) and add others.  Anyhow what I have for now works quite well


----------



## InsanityOne

I know this will not be for everyone, but I just figured that I would share my Foobar2000 setup. I use a skin called "Fusion Beta" by NadirP on DeviantArt. This skin requires the "WSH Panel mod" and "UI Hacks mod" by NadirP as well. Honestly, ever since I have started using this skin / mod I have not found anything better. It has a ton of customization options and makes Foobar2000 _not _feel like clunky Foobar2000 anymore!
  
 Requirements:
  
 1.) Fusion Beta Skin
 2.) WSH Panel Mod
 3.) UI Hacks Mod
  
 Sources:
  
 1.) Reddit Post
 2.) Imgur Album
  
 My Setup:
  

  
 It really is a shame that the author has halted work on this skin, I really would like to see it get taken over / updated by someone at some point. I'm not sure how much longer the required files for it will be hosted on the internet, so I made sure to save hard copies of each for myself if I ever need a re-install for Foobar2000 some reason. Regardless, I hope you all enjoy it!
  
 Note: As far as I know even though this skin / mod hasn't been updated in some time it continues to work quite well with all the latest versions (and betas) of Foobar2000.
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## castleofargh

have to say it does look good.
 looking at this topic I realize I must be the odd ball here, I either go with shuffle when I don't yet know what I want to listen to, or I CTRL+F whatever I have in mind. so a good way to browse or nice cover showing up, I never had a use for those and it only drives me crazy on some of my DAPs ^_^.


----------



## Youth

If I want this one: http://www.deviantart.com/art/Fusion-v2-4-1-1-Discontinued-Project-464482526
  
 How do I install it? New to foobar2000.


----------



## Music Path

youth said:


> If I want this one: http://www.deviantart.com/art/Fusion-v2-4-1-1-Discontinued-Project-464482526
> 
> How do I install it? New to foobar2000.


 
 I think you have to instal these 2 components. They are shown on the page. 

WSH Panel Mod v1.5.10
UI Hacks v2013-02-19

 There are some nice skins on that page. I think i gona make some changes too. Never really thought about it before.


----------



## Music Path

@Youth Did you managed to install that theme? Supposly you have to put the files in some directory.

 Would like to try that theme too.


----------



## Ab10

Respected Forum Members & Experts,
  
 I'm new to Tweaking Foobar2000 - after seeing first two page I found there is DarkOne Theme which attract me and I immediately download that file as it comes with .bck extension - I tried everything as suggested by Google with numerous guides - but I can't able to import or use the theme.
  
 My Foobar version is 1.2.3 and I try to import the skin by using File > Preference > Default User Interface > Import Theme .
  
 .bck not recognize so some guide suggested that to rename .exe - but it also not recognize too and hence I rename it .fth and that not also work. 
  
 What is the actual correct procedure ?


----------



## xnormskix

I really love column ui. My setup is quite simple tho
http://i.imgur.com/YQmYF9G.png?1


----------



## GasMaskMan

I like the default retro color scheme.


----------



## GreenBow

I am still here folks, and have been meaning to say thankyou for ages. I was sking about Foobar and saying I can't work out how to get it the way I want. Although I never did get round to making it work, I am still grateful for folk trying to help me.
  
 In the mean time I have been trying JRiver trial and truly like having music operating in bitperfect on my PC. I think I will have to buy JRiver. Foobar just loses me. Bye then.


----------



## 62ohm

Can anyone recommend me a nice, simple clean-looking skin for a 4K monitor? I had been using a metro skin for quite a long time with my previous monitor, but the skin does not seem to be working well with a 4K monitor.
  
 My previous skin looks a bit like this, kinda looking for something similar


----------



## winopener

x_lk said:


> PIPO X8, with touch screen, running Windows 10, is a perfect match for foobar2000. I setup foobar2000 to upsample everything to DSD128, then outputs to Teac UD-301 through ASIO: FLAC->Sox resampler(352800Hz)->foo_dsd_asio(SDM D,FP64,DSD128)->TEAC ASIO driver->TEAC UD-301.
> Lossless music files are hosted on NAS, which can be accessed by X8 through Wifi.


 

 I am considering a Pipo, not yet decided if X8 or X9 (seems these kind of things are unique of Pipo), for the same kind of audio setup with Foobar. What kind of skin interface could you suggest that works well with a touch device like that? At present time i am using on a 7 tablet a old Foonate skin which is ok for mouse/keyboard use but rather imprecise on touch use and can mess out the browsing of the flac stored in the NAS. Also, x8 has a 7" screen, while x9 has a 9" screen: in your experience using the X8 did you felt sometimes the usefulness of a bigger screen for operating foobar?
 Thanks.


----------



## konseki

Need serious help here.
  
 I ripped CDS using EAC to wav........sound pretty good but not wow wow fantastic to me.
 So thinking is the problem with my laptop sound card?
  
 Or will ripping CDs to wav with Foobar do the trick? i tried google and followed the instruction...gives me errors!! Even converting to flac gives me errors!!!!
 Playing with Foobar makes my CDs sound wayyyy better.
  
 Help help,


----------



## Neccros

I'm pretty new to Foobar and just starting to tweak mine and get frustrated. I decided to copy what I have to my laptop so I can play with my config on the go and it got me thinking. Whats the best way to learn something? learn by example!
  
 I thought it would be cool to have copies of peoples Foobar install directories (Portable install) and run them and check out the cool options/tweaks out there people have done. 
  
 Would you be up for sharing your install folder?


----------



## Gavin C4

After modifying for many time, I eventually used this as my latest version of foobar2k layout. I wonder if I can change the window border to black without having to skin the whole thing


----------



## ccschua

I wonder if anyone use dual pc setup, with control pc in core mode running foobar possible ?


----------



## XipeTotec

my last setup


----------



## InsanityOne

Does anyone know how to get Korean characters / symbols to show up in Foobar? Normally Foobar displays any symbols that my Windows OS natively displays (and it displays Korean just fine) but for some reason I cannot get the Korean symbols to display properly within Foobar. Any ideas?
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## XipeTotec

insanityone said:


> Does anyone know how to get Korean characters / symbols to show up in Foobar? Normally Foobar displays any symbols that my Windows OS natively displays (and it displays Korean just fine) but for some reason I cannot get the Korean symbols to display properly within Foobar. Any ideas?
> 
> - InsanityOne


 
 sounds very weird.
 I used to play haruka nakamura albums (with japanese titles) and it works just fine.
 Some users suggests to use foo_masstag_addons
  
 http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_masstag


----------



## InsanityOne

xipetotec said:


> sounds very weird.
> I used to play haruka nakamura albums (with japanese titles) and it works just fine.
> Some users suggests to use foo_masstag_addons
> 
> http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_masstag


 
 Yes I have several albums from Japan as well and they display just fine. I just find it odd that Windows 10 displays the Korean characters fine but Foobar2000 cant? Could it be because I am not using the very latest version of Foobar2000? I think I am using a 2015 version alongside the latest version of the "Fusion Beta" skin pack.
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## XipeTotec

insanityone said:


> Yes I have several albums from Japan as well and they display just fine. I just find it odd that Windows 10 displays the Korean characters fine but Foobar2000 cant? Could it be because I am not using the very latest version of Foobar2000? I think I am using a 2015 version alongside the latest version of the "Fusion Beta" skin pack.
> 
> - InsanityOne


 
 well, you should try to install the latest version. you can try installing it as a portable app on your desktop and check if the problem persist.


----------



## InsanityOne

xipetotec said:


> well, you should try to install the latest version. you can try installing it as a portable app on your desktop and check if the problem persist.


 
 I just did that and unfortunately Korean characters still did not display properly. What a disappointment. They also do not display properly on PowerAmp on my Android device. Perhaps it is just a problem with the tags on this particular album? Although, I have never heard of someone displaying Korean text in Foobar2000 anyways, only Japanese.
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Nachash




----------



## x_lk

insanityone said:


> I just did that and unfortunately Korean characters still did not display properly. What a disappointment. They also do not display properly on PowerAmp on my Android device. Perhaps it is just a problem with the tags on this particular album? Although, I have never heard of someone displaying Korean text in Foobar2000 anyways, only Japanese.
> 
> - InsanityOne


 
 Chinese would have the same issue. I believe it's more of an ID3 tag issue than foobar2000 problem. You can try fixing ID3 tag's character set and see if it helps. The plugin you can try, for fixing tags, is http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_chacon. Good luck.


----------



## InsanityOne

x_lk said:


> Chinese would have the same issue. I believe it's more of an ID3 tag issue than foobar2000 problem. You can try fixing ID3 tag's character set and see if it helps. The plugin you can try, for fixing tags, is http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_chacon. Good luck.


 
 Thanks for this. Maybe I will give that a try at some point!
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Nachash

insanityone said:


> I just did that and unfortunately Korean characters still did not display properly. What a disappointment. They also do not display properly on PowerAmp on my Android device. Perhaps it is just a problem with the tags on this particular album? Although, I have never heard of someone displaying Korean text in Foobar2000 anyways, only Japanese.
> 
> - InsanityOne


 

 Korean and Chinese worked for me since always (as in 2011)


----------



## InsanityOne

nachash said:


> Korean and Chinese worked for me since always (as in 2011)


 
 Interesting... Maybe it really is just an ID3 tag issue then? I will have to try out some things and see what I can make of it.
  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Nachash

Can you show me a screenshot of your foobar with some korean/chinese songs?


----------



## InsanityOne

nachash said:


> Can you show me a screenshot of your foobar with some korean/chinese songs?


 
 I actually fixed it on my own! It was just that the ID3 tag of the songs were messed up. The song files themselves were named correctly and displayed correctly under Windows, but the song titles displayed as "???". So what I did was copy the correctly displayed symbols from the filenames of the Korean songs and then paste them into the "title" field and viola, it worked!
  
 Here is a picture of my setup for reference: (Sorry for the tiny pic, my monitor is high resolution, so be sure to view the image in "original" size!)
  

  
 - InsanityOne


----------



## Nachash

Good for you


----------



## Justin Uthadude




----------



## asilker

Cleaned things up again. The farther I get into audio, the less I care about VU meters and any kind of visualizations. It's nice to know the sample rate, but otherwise I'm typically more interested in my hardware specs


----------



## Neccros

asilker said:


> Cleaned things up again. The farther I get into audio, the less I care about VU meters and any kind of visualizations. It's nice to know the sample rate, but otherwise I'm typically more interested in my hardware specs


 
  
 Yeah I prefer just the album art as big as I can get it to appear (10 foot UI), then the artist and track info


----------



## Traveller

Hi2all,

 I have a Mojo which can process just about anything. The fact is that I listen mostly to 16-Bit-44KHz / 24bit-44KHz up to 24bit-96KHz. I haven't managed to investigate DSD so far.
   When I installed Foobar2000 on my Windows Notebooks (W7 & W10), I added the WASAPI component _(running in "Event" mode)_ in order to insure a dedicated [audio] pipeline to the Mojo.
   I was pleased to see the Mojo react automatically to files of different sample rates - now I have the same freedom I have with my Android-based Smartphone + UAPP. However I was surprised to see that even with WASAPI, I have to manually set the Bit rate (aka "_Output Data Format_"). Is there any reason why Foobar2000 / WASAPI Component cannot determine this value automatically?
   The Mojo is capable of handling 32-bit depth but as noted above, I'm working with max 24 bits. So what should I set this variable to in Foobar2000? the max that Mojo can handle (32)? What does WASAPI do, pad the unused bits with zeros? Are we wasting any processing power on either side doing so?
   What a drag, I'd just assume have the SW handle both sample-rate and bit-depth on the fly... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   I'd also like to know what Mojo users are working with most - ASIO or WASAPI and why? Who serious is the issue of DPC Latency given today's powerful HW?
 Thanks in advance for your feedback and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Quote:


greenbow said:


> Yeh today I added WASAPI and adding some silence at the beginning add-ons...


----------



## PleasantSounds

ASIO would handle the bit depth automatically for you. Latency is still a factor as WASAPI requires additional buffering stage. And believe it or not, to me it sounds different. 
  
 If you want to stick to WASAPI then I'd recommend experimenting with 24 and 32-bit settings and choosing the one you prefer. If there's no difference then go for the 24 bit output.


----------



## Greyson

Here is the latest incarnation of my theme. Removed more clutter, unnecessary visual buttons (I use hotkeys for everything) etc. Spent a considerable amount of time migrating everything from pre-1.x to the latest version of Foobar so i'm running that now. Added SACD component for .DSF / .DFF files, I only have two albums in this format but it's nice being able to decode them natively and have the software downmix to PCM. Also using the WASAPI component. I don't have an external DAC (for now) so my interest in this was circumventing the built-in volume normalization present in Windows' DirectSound driver, it was causing issues with ReplayGain.


----------



## asilker

looks great as per usual. you'll love an external DAC


----------



## Barnett114

greyson said:


> Here is the latest incarnation of my theme. Removed more clutter, unnecessary visual buttons (I use hotkeys for everything) etc. Spent a considerable amount of time migrating everything from pre-1.x to the latest version of Foobar so i'm running that now. Added SACD component for .DSF / .DFF files, I only have two albums in this format but it's nice being able to decode them natively and have the software downmix to PCM. Also using the WASAPI component. I don't have an external DAC (for now) so my interest in this was circumventing the built-in volume normalization present in Windows' DirectSound driver, it was causing issues with ReplayGain.


 
  
 Is it possible for you to share your setup sir?


----------



## Delayeed

I like to keep it simple yet useful


----------



## aeidein

Ported my setup (but not my music yet) to W10.  Columns UI + NG Playlist.
  

  
 • Panels for playlists, album art, queue, lyrics are toggle-able via keyboard.  I usually keep em hidden.
 • Ratings with Alt+number, and favorites
 • Waveform seekbar
 • Taskbar icon with playback status overlay that fills with track progress
 • Taskbar mini player


----------



## Jefafa77

Nothing too fancy, but it works for me!


----------



## 62ohm

I recently migrated to MusicBee, and I have to say the UI is breathtakingly beautiful and yet, simultaneously intuitive and functional...
  

  

  

  
  
  
 edit: Originally looking for something else as I can't find a single foobar theme which works well with 4K resolution, and MusicBee works like charm with 4K.


----------



## PhillipeCortes

I'm starting this week with Foobar 2000, Winamp was my music player until now. I'm trying to configure my own Foobar skin but I don't have a lot of knowledge yet. Here is my first attempt trying to create a Tomb Raider layout. Can someone help me to explain how to configure the scrollbars colors? Thanks a lot. 
  
https://scontent-gru2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14232488_1408515465829964_3943429071943745549_n.jpg?oh=e8728c8245e6145965e53aa319380bc7&oe=58379FB6


----------



## Wooho Aha

did  you still have problem with chinese character display in windows 10 combine foobar2000  (specially with cue sheet)if yes I may help you with that


----------



## Maxx134

delayeed said:


> I like to keep it simple yet useful



Man those analog meters are sick!
Do they move to music?!?


----------



## Wooho Aha

here is my
https://mega.nz/#fm/vkIzQa4Q


----------



## Neccros

Do you guys do the portable install or the full install? Also is there any mods you can do with one type of install over the other? Or they identical in that regard?


----------



## ScareDe2

Hi
  
 https://sourceforge.net/projects/foobar2000-wasap2-output/?source=typ_redirect
  
 I have download and install foo_out_asio2 on foobar2000 and the improvement is "dang if only I did know about it earlier".
  
 I wish I could watch youtube and have same sound quality. Right now I can use foobar to listen to youtube but not watch video, anyone know how ?


----------



## dekatch

hi, on my google searches on how to customize foobar skins to colorized and such i found this thread. discussed from 2011 throughout 2016 i think asking here my questions could give me answeres i want to know 
  
 first of all this is my foobar look alike which i use for several years now
  
 this when foobar is using its minimized size
  









  
 https://postimg.org/image/vnctjptrv/
 https://postimg.org/image/awdzkcrn9/
 https://postimg.org/image/ll0w00fcp/
  
 this when i expand it a little
  









  
 https://postimg.org/image/937hwh6kz/
 https://postimg.org/image/j9cs5wuin/
 https://postimg.org/image/szadecfe5/
  
  
  
  
  
 so, what i want is to match it with my very dark black grey windows 10 theme default layout.
  
 i need help in doing so. if i have to use plugings, so be it :=


----------



## dekatch

or not...


----------



## Greyson

Check the HydrogenAudio Forums & Wiki for foobar customization, this isn't really a help thread.


----------



## Monsieur X

Is there anything necessary to add to foobar2000 in order to get the best sound quality? Or is the audio as good as it can be just with the program itself?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## PleasantSounds

monsieur x said:


> Is there anything necessary to add to foobar2000 in order to get the best sound quality? Or is the audio as good as it can be just with the program itself?
> 
> Thanks.


 
  
 For "bit perfect" reproduction you may want to install WASAPI or ASIO (if your DAC supports this) components.


----------



## Kaixing

I found sacd component to be useful if your dac can do DSD or you can convert it into PCM.


----------



## gaiastar

hi
 but is there a list of DSP configuration for foobar?
 thanks


----------



## castleofargh

not sure I understand the question.
 if you're looking for DSPs, google "foobar DSP", voila!
 if you're looking for all the stuff you could add in foobar, then once you've added a VST wrapper, you have UNLIMITED POWER!!!!!!!.  well at least a really really large number of stuff to play around with once you've googled "VST" or "free VST".


----------



## gaiastar

castleofargh said:


> not sure I understand the question.
> if you're looking for DSPs, google "foobar DSP", voila!
> if you're looking for all the stuff you could add in foobar, then once you've added a VST wrapper, you have UNLIMITED POWER!!!!!!!.  well at least a really really large number of stuff to play around with once you've googled "VST" or "free VST".


 
 hi
 i mean the topic is "what's your foobar setup ?"
 but there is no mention about dsp to configurate foobar
 thanks


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Foobar is taking 2.5 hours to rip a CD to Flac, that is messed up. Is something wrong with my computer?


----------



## Neccros

I use EAC and it takes less than a min


----------



## vipervick

***, I finally figured out how to use Foobar2000 mobile on my iPhone 7 Plus!!!


----------



## j3294

Can you please tell us how, I would like to control Foobar with my iphone 5.


----------



## Ab10

I finally figure out how to put Analog VU Meter in the Foobar2000 - I tried it on a different trial machine (installation) as I don't want to mess up with my Music Library / Playlist in my main one.
  
 Below my Foobar Looks Right Now - (Screenshot used Copyright Free Music) - Right Click for Enlargement.
  

  

  

  
 Soon I will Share the Guide / Tutorial Link as I can't find where I save it


----------



## vipervick

j3294 said:


> Can you please tell us how, I would like to control Foobar with my iphone 5.


 
 No, I meant the mobile music player. Took me forever to figure out how to get FLAC files on my phone...


----------



## j3294

sorry, I misunderstood. Still interested to control Foolbar with iphone if anyone can share how to.


----------



## rudra

j3294 said:


> sorry, I misunderstood. Still interested to control Foolbar with iphone if anyone can share how to.


 
 http://foobar2000controller.blogspot.com.au/p/how-to-start.html


----------



## j3294

Thank you, Is this for android only or also for iphone?


----------



## rudra

the setup for foobar would be the same whether one used android or iOS. I don't have any iOS device so I haven't tried it


----------



## Last8Exile

My setup: https://yadi.sk/d/XTDcagQi3H3Ghm

 With combination of transparent windows (BlackGlassEnhanced) and MiniLyrics


----------



## Last8Exile

del


----------



## Music Alchemist

I only use the bare-bones default interface in foobar2000. The reason is because I have my audio file folders organized in such a way that it's actually easier for me to manually browse them rather than using a fancy interface in a player. What I typically do is drag and drop on-the-fly playlists into foobar2000. Sometimes it's full albums, but more often it's whatever assorted tracks I happen to be in the mood for.
  
 Although my computer has good specs, music stutters like crazy on it in foobar2000, so I load all tracks into memory by clicking File, Preferences, Advanced and inputting the maximum value in full file buffering.
  
 Occasionally I also use VST parametric equalizers and other DSP.
  
 Aside from that I don't do anything special. I do always use bit-perfect output such as ASIO or WASAPI.


----------



## stuck limo

62ohm said:


> I recently migrated to MusicBee, and I have to say the UI is breathtakingly beautiful and yet, simultaneously intuitive and functional...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Mine is slightly different than your setup. (mine also includes lyrics to the left, when it wants to). I got tired of having issues with Foobar when I'd try to set up things or change settings around. I know it's a great program but the learning curve is steeeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## KamikazeIce

I've had the same foobar2000 setup for years....
  

  

  
 Compact modes: 01, 02, 03, 04
 There is a lyrics window that I don't use that can be substituded for the library window, which I don't use. Can be enabled via up/down arrows on the control bar.
  
 The author is(was?) *jclim00*, and it was some "*G*_ypsy_ *S*_pace_ *M*_uffin_" inspired/styled theme, which was group of dark (grey) themes for Windows XP.
 I really like the dark version of this but it doesn't look nice with Windows scroll bars, as you can see. Been too lazy to fix this with Windows 10. The grey and blue go together well IMO.
 It used to be on the official forums until the mods went nuts and started deleting practically any thread even mentioning PanelsUI for any reason or even anything that used it. They didn't need to be that aggressive about letting everyone know it's not supported anymore, IMO.
  
 Yes, I still use this really old version of foobar2000 (0.9.5).
 I'd like to upgrade but I can't use this layout with newer versions (uses PanelsUI), but honestly I have had no real problems using it currently, even for my multi channel audio files.
  
 I tried to port it to newer versions a few times over the years but quickly gave up and just went back to using that layout.
 I've not been following foobar2000 development since 0.9.6, is this something that could be recreated?
  
 If anyone is interested, HERE is my personal backup copy.
 It's set to be portable so it won't conflict with any existing setups, and set to use the dark theme.
 The GSM folder has the readme's so you can change between styles (you only need to change the colors).
 Album art must be named "folder.jpg", even if it's a .png file (I use 1000x1000 minimum for album art scans).
 Playlist is set to Albums mode, so any if you have an album with various artists you need to set that Album's "Album Artist" tag to whatever you want (Like Various Artists, or Soundtrack). Otherwise the the artists of track 1 will appear as as the albums artist in the header.
  
  
 If anyone knows of any new styles that are similar to this layout I'd love to look at them. I want to upgrade for the sake of "upgrading" at this point.


----------



## taffy2207 (Apr 7, 2018)

*Bump*

https://tedgo.deviantart.com/art/DarkOne-v4-360862076


----------



## castleofargh

guys, backup your foobar and keep the files safe somewhere. I've changed computer and I backed up and transferred almost everything, but I forgot foobar before getting rid of the old one. now I'm back to almost default settings after years of customizing to make it mine. some days I'm mad, some days I wanna cry. 
don't be an idiot, don't be like me!


----------



## Neccros

Thats why I like the portable version....


----------



## ZevenMortem

Here is mine in blue colors




Columns UI + panel stack splitters + jscript panel + WSH panel mode + JScript Biography


----------



## interweb-tech

Clean and simple for me. I have an ultrawide monitor connected to my laptop so the lappy screen is dedicated to Foobar (fullscreen). WASAPI out to Jotunhiem and R2R-11.then JBL LSR305 & various headphones (see sig).


----------



## Pings

Here is mine and I have a huge collection of VU meters.


----------



## Stanzmastertron (Jun 5, 2018)

My expanded layout for a large monitor. Bless whoever brought us the analog VU meters.


----------



## bequietjk

Some really good looking schemes in here, damn.  I need to update mine with some lovin'


----------



## music_man

You Guy's all have me beat. Just using Desk_Band Controls, Shpeck running Milkdrop 2 and Resampler V but I usually use bit perfect. DeskBand allows one to utilize a MCE remote receiver with the program minimized. Plus it is out of my way. I would probably want to see it if I took the time to setup ones like you Guy's have.


----------



## Pings

Here is my huge collection of VU Meter Skins if anyone wants them


----------



## PleasantSounds

Pings said:


> Here is my huge collection of VU Meter Skins if anyone wants them


Thanks!
Quite a few ones I haven't seen before.

BTW: if anyone knows a working link to the skins editor, I'd appreciate if you could post it here!

This is my current layout:


----------



## ZevenMortem

Pings said:


> Here is my huge collection of VU Meter Skins if anyone wants them


Thank you.


----------



## PleasantSounds

Update:



 

That's probably as far as I can push it without switching to the Columns UI...


----------



## wwnwallace

0o0o0o said:


> More transparent vocaloid



This is a really cool skin with a very clean layout. Is there any template for this configuration available? I tried to look up online but found no similar layout like this and I am assuming this will be very hard to work from scratch with limited guidelines. Thanks!


----------



## stuck limo

PleasantSounds said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably as far as I can push it without switching to the Columns UI...



Where did you get the DR plugin?


----------



## PleasantSounds

stuck limo said:


> Where did you get the DR plugin?



Not sure where I got it from -probably from the author's page when it was stil operational. Have been using it for ages.
This link points to the same version.


----------



## PleasantSounds

and while we're at it: I mada a small update:


----------



## foobarvina

@PleasantSounds: Great theme!  is it for DUI?... and where can I get the Boombox?


----------



## PleasantSounds

foobarvina said:


> @PleasantSounds: Great theme!  is it for DUI?... and where can I get the Boombox?



It is DUI-based, and as such for the best looks it requires Win7 and some Windows colour palette tweaking (in Win10 some of the colours are not editable). Best to use it on a dedicated machine, as some system windows may be hard to read in this colour scheme.
There's no downloadable skin available, but if you are really interested PM me and I'll try to package it somehow.


----------



## foobarvina

@PleasantSounds: Ok...unfortunately, I use Win 10 with Foobar v1.4.6 (portable mode)...anyway, thank you for your reply _(hoping you'll test your theme on Win 10),_ *keep it up!*


----------



## Orcworm

Really great to see all the different designs people are using, plenty of inspiration! I've been using a fairly plain/basic design for a while now:


----------



## macarych

Two in one. Switching between them.


----------



## Sorbus

Really simple with folder structure, playlist, album art and a lyrics panel.


----------



## theaudiologist1

I only use foobar for tagging music on my Mac with Wine.


----------



## italiandoc1




----------



## castleofargh

italiandoc1 said:


>


with all those visualizations of the signal, after a while I'd expect you to be able to read the music without sound like the guy in The Matrix looking at the falling green lines of code and seeing the city. ^_^
if it's mostly esthetic, enjoy. but if you're really concerned with clipping, you can ensure that it doesn't happen without having to be on the lookout all the time. you could scan all your files with replaygain and set replaygain processing in foobar's playback preferences, to to "prevent clipping according to peak". 
for a really secure setup(that accounts for most intersample clipping) you'll have to set a fair amount of oversampling for the replaygain scanner, and that may take all the CPU you have for a long time with a big library(clearly something to do in winter^_^). so while it's the cleanest approach to avoiding clipping, many people settle for some more or less smart forms of limiter DSP. which isn't as clean but should ensure that nothing ever sounds like it's clipped. which to most people is really what matters.


----------



## italiandoc1

castleofargh said:


> with all those visualizations of the signal, after a while I'd expect you to be able to read the music without sound like the guy in The Matrix looking at the falling green lines of code and seeing the city. ^_^
> if it's mostly esthetic, enjoy. but if you're really concerned with clipping, you can ensure that it doesn't happen without having to be on the lookout all the time. you could scan all your files with replaygain and set replaygain processing in foobar's playback preferences, to to "prevent clipping according to peak".
> for a really secure setup(that accounts for most intersample clipping) you'll have to set a fair amount of oversampling for the replaygain scanner, and that may take all the CPU you have for a long time with a big library(clearly something to do in winter^_^). so while it's the cleanest approach to avoiding clipping, many people settle for some more or less smart forms of limiter DSP. which isn't as clean but should ensure that nothing ever sounds like it's clipped. which to most people is really what matters.[/QUO
> 
> How else am I going to know when the sentinels are coming?  It is mostly asthetic...but Im in the visual sciences so I like to see what Im hearing. When I really want do dedicated listening, usually kill the distractions and leave my computer monitor off anyway.


----------



## italiandoc1

How else am I going to know when the sentinels are coming?  It is mostly asthetic...but Im in the visual sciences so I like to see what Im hearing. When I really want do dedicated listening, usually kill the distractions and leave my computer monitor off anyway


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I guess I should look over this thread. I've been using pretty much a vanilla foobar just with the DSD plugins.


----------



## daid1

check also that one

https://github.com/Ottodix/Eole-foobar-theme#participate-to-the-theme


----------



## souomaior

An update to my setup...


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

These are some great examples.  I would like to start creating some of these.  I have only done basic editing such as making columns and adding some lyrics and things.  Can anyone point me in the direction of a good tutorial that was done more recently?


----------

